# Blind taste test .. new round anybody?



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Moki's Nicaraguan challenge has me missing the blind testing we did a few times last year. Links to the first few are below.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=10412
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=9044
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=7224

Read the threads to get an idea of what is involved in you have not been involved in the past. You need to send two unbanded cigars to the next person on the list, you receive the same (most people throw in a couple of extras, just for luck).

Smoke and post a review of your cigars in this thread, with a guess as to the cigar's provenance. Try to post the review within 2 weeks say ... so don't hang onto the cigar for months before reviewing "so it stabilizes" .. part of the fun is seeing if the person reviewing your cigars is close or no cigar. It is unfair to people who have sent cigars and not see the reviews posted, so I WILL come to your house with astroglide, monkey **** and Dustin to straighten things out if needed.

The price range expected is fairly broad, I'm not expecting yard gars to be in this pass nor 80s Dunhills. We had had a mix of NC and C cigars, I think it would be interesting to leave that up to the sender so you have absolutely no preconceived ideas about the cigar you will receive and anybody with a couple of extra cigars can play.

If you're interested post below ... I'll make the list and get this together in the next week or so if we have enough players.


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

I'll play, I enjoy making an ass of myself.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

i'm in, had fun with this last time...


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Count me in again--always happy to make a fool of myself


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Oh yea! I'm in! :w

:ms NCRM


----------



## Ninja Vanish (Apr 7, 2005)

Ummm, let me check my calendar....



Looks like I might could slip it in between playing video games and watching Adult Swim.

Heck Yeah! I'm in.


----------



## Dandee (Feb 20, 2006)

Sounds like a lot of fun...I'm in!


----------



## LT Rich (Sep 7, 2005)

It is up to Sean, but if we can find a way to incorporate me in this I would love to do it. I was thinking that i could start it or something. Well let me know if you think it would be possible, the main problem i see is that it will take about 1-2 weeks for the postage to make it to the states and vice versa.

LT :gn


----------



## G-Man (Feb 20, 2004)

I participated in the First one and skipped the next two......

I guess I am ready to give it a go again, count me in.


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

I'm in.


----------



## wrinklenuts (Dec 31, 2005)

I'm in too!


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

I am always in for this!
steve


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Count me in!


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

I want to play. who's team am I on?


----------



## Marathon (Mar 14, 2006)

I'm in if there isn't a "No Newbies Allowed" rule .


----------



## Dandee (Feb 20, 2006)

ky toker said:


> I want to play. who's team am I on?


Shamrock's


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Marathon said:


> I'm in if there isn't a "No Newbies Allowed" rule .


There wasn't one mentioned. However, there is a "Marathon is not allowed to send any *A*rturo *F*uentes" rule


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

I wanna play!


----------



## Marathon (Mar 14, 2006)

mmblz said:


> There wasn't one mentioned. However, there is a "Marathon is not allowed to send any *A*rturo *F*uentes" rule


Awww, c'mon, guys; these are _special_ Arturo Fuentes.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Hell Yeah Sean. We're in! Anita doesn't know it yet but we'll both be in this time. We got some Cremosa's we been aging. :r


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

SeanGAR said:


> Moki's Nicaraguan challenge has me missing the blind testing we did a few times last year. Links to the first few are below.
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=10412
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=9044
> ...


Then I'll just keep my damn Dunhills then Sean.


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

floydp said:


> Then I'll just keep my damn Dunhills then Sean.


You don't have any Dunhills, I looked.....

I'll play.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

catfishm2 said:


> You don't have any Dunhills, I looked.....
> 
> I'll play.


Bastage, damn I was trying to look good here and you disced me (if thats how its spelled) Fish Head!!!


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

ill play but if its after the 19th i may have adjust my addy with who ever i play with!


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

Count me in, I'd love to play!


----------



## Desert Rat (Dec 19, 2005)

Sounds like fun, I'll play.


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

I'm in!!!


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

Dandee said:


> Shamrock's


:r

I've been waiting for the perfect opportunity to unload these Acid's, oops, it slipped.


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

im IN!!!!

an nice Spalding avitar toker


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

ky toker said:


> :r
> 
> I've been waiting for the perfect opportunity to unload these Acid's, oops, it slipped.


Whata ya got against ACID?


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

stig said:


> Whata ya got against ACID?


Oh, umm nothing. I just see it more as trying to have a status.:r

Are you saying you want to be paired with me.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

If ya'll let broke down, "crippled dog," palates in, I'll play.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

kansashat said:


> If ya'll let broke down, "crippled dog," palates in, I'll play.


If yens get paired with Mr. Hat, he's rather fond of these.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

I will join in if it is still open


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Bump ... I'm going to get this going tomorrow .. make the list tomorrow around 5PM EST so if anybody else is interested post below .. looks like we have a good crew already.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

SeanGAR said:


> Bump ... I'm going to get this going tomorrow .. make the list tomorrow around 5PM EST so if anybody else is interested post below .. looks like we have a good crew already.


Keep in mind that I will be indisposed til Thursday nite, but will try to respond by Friday (I mean actually sending cigars to my counterpart). To my smoking buddy.......PM yer addie to me as soon as Seangar posts the list, so I can respond in a prompt manner. You can get my addie from Anita.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

I just want to send a pre-apology for my reviews and the utter stupidity in trying figure out what I had.:w 

Are there any rules to this? Like, can I go online and look for cigars that match or is it only "smoke and guess"?


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

ky toker said:


> I just want to send a pre-apology for my reviews and the utter stupidity in trying figure out what I had.:w
> 
> Are there any rules to this? Like, can I go online and look for cigars that match or is it only "smoke and guess"?


To limit how stupid I appear, I carefully measure the dimensions and try to narrow down the possibilities.

Course, that can come back and bite me on the ass as a Brazilia Anaconda I smoked was 1/4 inch off what it was supposed to be, so I cut it out of my possibilities.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Please add me to the list. I pitty the foo' who gets paired up wit' me..


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

txmatt said:


> Please add me to the list. I pitty the foo' who gets paired up wit' me..


me too. hope they have a experianced pallet


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

ky toker said:


> Oh, umm nothing. I just see it more as trying to have a status.:r
> 
> Are you saying you want to be paired with me.


I'll pair with anybody. Does this mean that we are going to dance?


----------



## Ninja Vanish (Apr 7, 2005)

Well, I was just sitting in JN 312 (bored) and decided to jump on the forum instead of doing work (I can do it at home because I'm cool like that) and I wanted to see where this thread was standing... right now it looks like there are 27 willing participants. Here's the list I came up with... tell your friends we need 3 more to play but more than three are always welcome!

SeanGar
opusxox
mmblz
croatan
NCRadioMan
Ninja Vanish
Dandee
LT Rich (Maybe, postage issues from overseas)
G-Man
PadronMe
wrinklenuts
sgresso
cquon
ky toker
Marathon
tech-ninja
floydp
Mrs. Floydp
catfishm2
Darb85
jgros001
Desert Rat
stig
CrazyFool
kansashat
Alpedhhuez55
txmatt


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

I'm in


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

This is the list that we will use (I just used the posted list {thanks Ninja!} and moved the floyds and catfish around). I decided to use the buddy pairing that we did last time as opposed to the "down the list" way of sending cigars.

SeanGar - LT Rich
opusxox - mmblz
croatan - catfishm2
NCRadioMan - Ninja Vanish
Dandee - G-Man
PadronMe - wrinklenuts
sgresso - cquon
ky toker - Marathon
tech-ninja - floydp
onlyonerm - Mrs. Floydp
Darb85 - jgros001
Desert Rat - stig
CrazyFool - kansashat
Alpedhhuez55 - txmatt

You need to contact your buddy in the next couple of days and get this rolling. If you have problems contacting your buddy, please shoot me a PM and I'll try to fix things.

Again, here are the rules.


Send 2 different cigars that are unbanded (and unidentified) to your buddy. You will receive the same. 
Try to smoke them and post a review in this thread within a couple of weeks. The more you embarass yourselves the better. Look at the old theads for guidelines.

If I missed anybody please PM me or post below.


----------



## Ninja Vanish (Apr 7, 2005)

SeanGAR said:


> This is the list that we will use (I just used the posted list {thanks Ninja!} and moved the floyds and catfish around). I decided to use the buddy pairing that we did last time as opposed to the "down the list" way of sending cigars.
> 
> SeanGar - LT Rich
> opusxox - mmblz
> ...


No problem SeanGar. NCRadioman, you have mail. I have to admit, I'm pretty darn excited about this!


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

SeanGAR said:


> This is the list that we will use (I just used the posted list {thanks Ninja!} and moved the floyds and catfish around). I decided to use the buddy pairing that we did last time as opposed to the "down the list" way of sending cigars.
> 
> SeanGar - LT Rich
> opusxox - mmblz
> ...


Do you actually mean Ms. Floydp


----------



## Ninja Vanish (Apr 7, 2005)

onlyonerm said:


> Do you actually mean Ms. Floydp


Yes. It's probably my fault for adding the extra "s", SeanGar probably just copied it from my original list.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

stig said:


> I'll pair with anybody. Does this mean that we are going to dance?


Looks like we'll tango another day!

This should be fun, great idea.


----------



## Ninja Vanish (Apr 7, 2005)

NCRadioman, here's a number you might be interested in:

0305 2200 0000 8103 6411

I hear it has something to do with the Postal Service and Delivery Confirmation.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

It seems I will be able to check in from this location. I will PM CF my addie. Will be home later in the week.


----------



## Marathon (Mar 14, 2006)

Here it comes, Ken; USPS Priority 0303 2460 0000 9612 9216.

Enjoy those King Edwards  .


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

FYI - Send 2 different cigars that are unbanded (and unidentified) to your buddy. You will receive the same.

There was a bit of confusion on this with me and Darb85 based on the rules to some of the previous threads. All is well and my package is away.


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

yipppee.. I get to play this time. 

Brad, I will need your new address as well.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Hey Tech Ninja yours heads out tomorrow.

0103 8555 7497 1565 6179


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

damn! 2 days late ... 2 cigars short! 

Have fun with this one guys!


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

floydp said:


> Hey Tech Ninja yours heads out tomorrow.
> 
> 0103 8555 7497 1565 6179


I just dropped yours off in the mail room! Good luck! 

0103 8555 7498 1176 1180


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

> Enjoy those King Edwards


No worries, the Kentucky Cheroots are quite tasty themself.

0304 1560 0005 1690 7722

Now, I put the labels in an envelope and folded it up so no peeking.

Hope you enjoy those Shively liquor store smokes.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Got mine from Ninja Vanish, very nice looking sticks and the extras are awesome, thanks! 

In the past blind tastings, we sent 2 unbanded cigars that were the same. I did that again. Ninja sent 2 different unbanded smokes. I have two to review and guess. Sorry Ninja, you will have only one to guess, but two to smoke. My bad. :s

:ms NCRM


----------



## Ninja Vanish (Apr 7, 2005)

NCRadioMan said:


> Got mine from Ninja Vanish, very nice looking sticks and the extras are awesome, thanks!
> 
> In the past blind tastings, we sent 2 unbanded cigars that were the same. I did that again. Ninja sent 2 different unbanded smokes. I have two to review and guess. Sorry Ninja, you will have only one to guess, but two to smoke. My bad. :s
> 
> :ms NCRM


No problem, I don't know if that makes it easier or harder for me. But you can pretend the ones I sent are the same cigar if it makes you feel better.


----------



## bigALemos (Jun 1, 2005)

DAM! too late, if there are any other stragglers like me, let me know if i can get in, but if not i'll just catch the next one. have fun guys


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

Package received today. A few more than just the two :w. Thanks for the extras, I've wanted to try the Sherpa and haven't had the Upmann Cam.

Thanks Marathon.

*Seangar*,

Are you going to start a separate thread for the reviews or do they go here?

Thanks,

Edited: Never mind, I just went back to the begining and you had already stated we'll post the reviews here.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Stephen, here they come - DC# 0304 1560 0002 8110 9581

Good Luck, and enjoy! :w


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

they were supposed to be 2 of the same? Did we mess it up too? We sent both of ours 2 of the same sticks. LOL.. some have 2 to review, some have 1.


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

I received my 2 sticks from Roger and along for the ride was a God of Fire Carlito's Way!! Thank you Roger!! Can't wait to try the unbanded one's.. gonna be tough.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Ms. Floydp said:


> they were supposed to be 2 of the same? Did we mess it up too? We sent both of ours 2 of the same sticks. LOL.. some have 2 to review, some have 1.


I understood it to mean 1 representational unbanded sticks of 2 different cigars. Ah well, he got a coupla extras anyhoo.


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

I got my package from FloydP today. Got two unbanded and 3 stowaways!  

Very nice, Frank. Thanks! I have not tried any of the extras!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

kansashat said:


> I understood it to mean 1 representational unbanded sticks of 2 different cigars. Ah well, he got a coupla extras anyhoo.


Well horse poop, I just made a cliche about men true. Not reading the directions. Well at least I didn't end up with extra parts this time.


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

Ms. Floydp said:


> they were supposed to be 2 of the same? Did we mess it up too? We sent both of ours 2 of the same sticks. LOL.. some have 2 to review, some have 1.


After reviewing the SeanGar's first link, I found it to state this

_"You will contact your buddy for address and send one pair of cigars (two of the same cigar) to your "buddy"."_

I was going on the way the Nic blind and the Newbie blind were working where you reviewed different cigars. So I sent two different ones.

I guess I did it wrong and you did it right. 

It's all fun anyway! No worries.

Frank, I sent you two different ones, but they are two of my favorites. Can't wait to see what you think!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

tech-ninja said:


> After reviewing the SeanGar's first link, I found it to state this
> 
> _"You will contact your buddy for address and send one pair of cigars (two of the same cigar) to your "buddy"."_
> 
> ...


Thanks bro, I got them today and thanks for the extras.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

jgros001 said:


> FYI - Send 2 different cigars that are unbanded (and unidentified) to your buddy. You will receive the same.
> 
> There was a bit of confusion on this with me and Darb85 based on the rules to some of the previous threads. All is well and my package is away.


Some how I missed the clarification. DOH!!


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Got my package from Skip (opusxox) today. Some tasty looking blind smokes, and some tasty looking extras (the RyJ is a '98).

Might jump right in tonight, or give it a day or two...


----------



## wrinklenuts (Dec 31, 2005)

I received my package from padronme today. I'll send your package out Monday morning.


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

Received my package from Ms. Floydp yesterday, a couple interesting sticks to try and some nice extras that I have never had. :dr

Thanks & looking forward to reviewing.


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

I received not 2 but 3 unbanded cigars from Julian (mmblz) yesterday along with two very nice Cubans as well, a Boli PC and a Trini Reyes too. I got so excited I already smoked the Trini Reyes before I thought of taking a picture. Julian even bagged and tagged each one separately and included the bands from the unbanded cigars hermetically sealed with explicit instructions to not open before the taste test was complete. I wish I would have thought of that. Thanks Julian.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

The Boli is actually a Bonita - PUC ABR 03 - should have included this info...


----------



## Desert Rat (Dec 19, 2005)

Got my gars out to my trading buddy.

Here they come Stig!

DC 7006 0100 0006 5650 3094


----------



## Marathon (Mar 14, 2006)

ky toker said:


> Package received today. A few more than just the two :w. Thanks for the extras, I've wanted to try the Sherpa and haven't had the Upmann Cam.
> 
> Thanks Marathon.


Package received from kytoker today; two unbanded plus a few extras.

What are the chances that he and I would send each other a little mini-bomb which contained one of the same cigars (AF Flor Fina 858 M)? I guess great minds think alike.


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

Desert Rat said:


> Got my gars out to my trading buddy.
> 
> Here they come Stig!
> 
> DC 7006 0100 0006 5650 3094


Rat, yours will be flying tomorrow.


----------



## Ninja Vanish (Apr 7, 2005)

NCRadioman and I have traded, (got yours in yesterday, Greg) now we are ready to blindly smoke where no man has smoked before. Reviews/guesses will be soon to follow.


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

what are you guys doing?! Start smoking already!!!


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Ok, I'll be the first jackass...

We had a yardsale yesterday and today. Hours and hours of boredom, as well as stress that crazy-crazy would rear her ugly head. Finally quit today around noon, just as it was becoming a beautiful day. Decided to unwind with a blind cigar and a beer, so I went into sleuth mode.

This was the smaller of the two cigars that Skip sent. My measurements showed 5 1/4" x 40-42. My first assumption was that this was a Cuban, since all 3 "extras" were Cuban. Looking more closely, it is a very veiny cigar. Two medium sized veins line up almost perfectly and run the length of the cigar, and a number of smaller veins run in rings around the cigar, something I've not seen often. Looking for the triple cap, I guess I can find it, but only one line is in the real cap vacinity - the other 2 are good 1/4" from the end. The head is lumpy. It smells Cuban, but not in a totally obvious way. Well, looking at it isn't going to get me anywhere.

Snip. Pre-light draw seems good. First few puffs seem quite strong for a Cuban, but then it mellows. Flavor seems kind of honey/caramel, with some spice. As I smoke, the power of the first puff slowly starts coming back, along with the spiciness becoming more defined. I start thinking about how it compares to the various Cuban brands... Definitely NOT a Bolivar. Maybe HdM Hoyo du... series, but maybe a touch strong for that . Not QdO, not SP, probably not VR (not earthy enough). Could easily be Partagas. Maybe PL (haven't had enough to make a good judgement). Doubt it's a Cohiba based on their reputation (though I've only had one). I would guess not JL or SLR, but I've had very few of them. Almost certainly not H Upmann. I don't think RyJ - the few I've had seem more citrusy (though I could be wrong). Too spicy, not sweet enough to be Monte. Nearing the middle 1/3, the spice is getting stronger, and the sweetness has been replaced by charry. Could be aged RA?? The ash is a light grey, but I'm going to say the taste is definitely Cuban. Could maybe be SCdlH, but is stronger than the 2-3 vitolas I've had. After standing up breifly, it's not kicking my butt, but it's certainly trying to. Based solely on that, could it be a RyJ Cazadore? (I have no idea what size that is)... RG - haven't had enough to tell buyt my gut says no. Diplo? maybe maybe but it seems spicy for that. From very limited experience, way too strong for ERDM or LGC.

I hadn't noticed it but when I stop to think about it, it tastes a bit cedar-y. What particular cigars does it remind me most of? Slightly more balanced Party Short. Best PSD4 I've had but stronger. Party SdC #3 I had the other day. Stronger version of HdM Epi2. Much stronger du Roi. My best guess is going to have to be some sort of Partagas, but I'll have to check possible vitolas.

OK, based on Partagas and Habanos S.A vitolas, my first guess is Partagas Coronas Senior.

Overall experience, was a really good cigar. Great spiciness, perhaps the tiniest bit too strong.


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

Great review Julian. I too smoked a blind cigar from you today, the one labeld "A". I will post a little later on my thoughts. Back to the cigar you smoked. Wrong country. It was an Aurora 100 anos corona. I really like these cigars and yes, they are strong.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

heh heh.
nice - I thought maybe I was being fooled, based on the cap, veins, strength, and ash color. But it did taste Cuban.
As far as I can remember, I had one other 100 anos and didn't like it very much. This one was way better.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

mmblz said:


> heh heh.
> nice - I thought maybe I was being fooled, based on the cap, veins, strength, and ash color. But it did taste Cuban.
> As far as I can remember, I had one other 100 anos and didn't like it very much. This one was way better.


Very good Julian, closest I've had to a cuban.


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

OK, so I have a lot to learn. I did not inspect the cap or anything, I just kinda smelled 'em and smoked 'em  

Anyway, Frank (floydp) sent me two petit coronas. I smoked one yesterday after opening the package from the mailman. I smoked the other today while my kids napped.

The wrapper looked like a connecticut shade, and had a great smell. Very creamy and woody. Construction was great. Pre-light draw was not powerful, but had a good flavor.

It started out really mild. But then I got a little peperyness on my tongue and the flavor was very smooth. I can not think of a good decription of the taste. It was somewhat creamy but not too much which is good. Maybe a little nutty?

They were good and I would give them a rating of 7.5/10. I would smoke this one again.


I really don't have enough experience to even begin guessing a brand.

Frank, help me out. What was it?


----------



## wrinklenuts (Dec 31, 2005)

Padronme, your package went out this morning. DC#0305-2710-0001-2613-1264.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

Marathon said:


> What are the chances that he and I would send each other a little mini-bomb which contained one of the same cigars (AF Flor Fina 858 M)? I guess great minds think alike.


HaHa! I laughed hard when I opened the box and seen the 858. I was gifted a few of these before and they're pretty good smokes so I keep a couple around. I may have peeked at your profile, too.

I put the #2 cigar away yesterday and will probably wait a few days until I burn the next to post both at the same time.

Good review *mmblz*.



> Frank, help me out. What was it?


Buck up man, that's was this is about. :w


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

Yesterday afternoon was pleasantly breezy and low humidity here and I was done tucking the boat in for the week, so what the hey, I thought I would smoke my first blind cigar. This baby measured 4 7/8 by 50, probably supposed to be a 5 x 50 robusto. The first thing I noticed as I handled and smelled this cigar was the firmness and heft. Pretty substantial for a robusto. As I inspected further I noticed the silky smooth yellow tan wrapper. Not like a natural, but not much darker, a pleasing yellow tan color. There were little if any veins that I could see, and a podiatrist's look at the foot revealed nothing out of the ordinary, but at least 2 distinct varieties of leaf involved. The construction was pretty good but no triple cap that I could see,at least not the traditional one. One one side there may have been a triple cap spread over 1/2 incch length of the head. The head was very rounded and not flat like most Cubans. Pre light draw was flat but somehat spicy.

I fired this one up while sitting at the dock with Mrs. xox and a Corona with lime. As soon as I lit it a light went on and a little balloon over my head said Nicaragua. This baby was surprisingly strong compared to what I was expecting from the yellow tan wrapper. I have never seen this color on a Nicaraguan before. The burn was razor sharp throughout and this thing burned and burned and kept burning. It lasted for at least 1.5 hours. Another clue that leads me to believe Nicaragua. It had a pleasantly spicy not too hot one dimensional flavor profile that just kept coming and coming. The ash was tight and greyish white and fell off easily with a finger tap. I smoked this one until it was too short to comfortably hold any longer.

There are so many robustos out there that this is a tough one to guess. I guess that is why I usually send robusto, churchill, or coronas in a blind taste test. O.K......I have delayed the showing of the ass as long as I can so here goes. First guess, Bahia Gold robusto........second guess, Padron 2000.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

heh heh...
Nice review - but it was not Nicaraguan. You're right it's not Cuban...

Do you want to guess again?
Or I could tell you the country and see if that helps?
Or I can flat out tell you... What would you prefer?


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

tech-ninja said:


> OK, so I have a lot to learn. I did not inspect the cap or anything, I just kinda smelled 'em and smoked 'em
> 
> Anyway, Frank (floydp) sent me two petit coronas. I smoked one yesterday after opening the package from the mailman. I smoked the other today while my kids napped.
> 
> ...


Coward!!!!!!!!!! Nobody expects you to guess right anyway. That is the fun of this taste test. Don't help him Frank.


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

mmblz said:


> heh heh...
> Nice review - but it was not Nicaraguan. You're right it's not Cuban...
> 
> Do you want to guess again?
> ...


Must be Honduran then. lol I'm running out of countries to guess. I guess you better just tell me. I would have bet the farm it was Nicaraguan. Pretty sad when I can't even get the country right.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

not Honduran...
.
.
.
.
.
mostly Dominican
.
.
.
.
.
.
It was a Davidoff Special R


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

mmblz said:


> not Honduran...
> .
> .
> .
> ...


Wow. I knew the wrapper looked Dominican, but the way it smoked was like a Nicaraguan. Definitely the strongest Dominican (other than Opus X) I have smoked. I have never had a Davidoff of any kind before. Thank you.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

opusxox said:


> Coward!!!!!!!!!! Nobody expects you to guess right anyway. That is the fun of this taste test. Don't help him Frank.


I won't just yet Skip, come on techy render a guess bro.. Thats the fun my friend, making yourself look like a dork.

Look at Skip and Julian, these two know their chit and they didn't get theirs right. Thats the fun.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Oh yeah, nice job Julian and Skip..


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

so where are all the other reviews? my turn to laugh at someone else


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

opusxox said:


> Wow. I knew the *wrapper looked Dominican*, but the way it smoked was like a Nicaraguan. Definitely the strongest Dominican (other than Opus X) I have smoked. I have never had a Davidoff of any kind before. Thank you.


ps - aren't Dominican wrappers still basically only found on Opus X?

the wrapper on the Davidoff is Connecticut shade


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

mmblz said:


> ps - aren't Dominican wrappers still basically only found on Opus X?
> 
> the wrapper on the Davidoff is Connecticut shade


Yeah you are probably right. What I meant was that the wrapper looked like the wrapper on most other Dominican made cigars, not that it looked Dominican grown.


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

floydp said:


> I won't just yet Skip, come on techy render a guess bro.. Thats the fun my friend, making yourself look like a dork.
> 
> Look at Skip and Julian, these two know their chit and they didn't get theirs right. Thats the fun.


Apparently I have already accomplished the look like a dork part.

Well I believe it has a *connecticut shade wrapper*. It is lighter than my cubans and not dark enough to be a corojo.
Not as spicy as my Nic experience, haven't smoked a honduran, so i will say that it is of *Dominican origin*.

And it is a *Macanudo*.


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

0305 1720 0001 5102 0120
Status: Delivered

Just waiting on Darb85's end to show. 


Looking good so far, 0 for 3


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

tech-ninja said:


> Apparently I have already accomplished the look like a dork part.
> 
> Well I believe it has a *connecticut shade wrapper*. It is lighter than my cubans and not dark enough to be a corojo.
> Not as spicy as my Nic experience, haven't smoked a honduran, so i will say that it is of *Dominican origin*.
> ...


Now the fun part techy, WRONG!! Just yankin yens chain bro. Actually they are cuban. Ramon Allones Small Clubs, SVF MAR05. Nice try techy..

Anita has smoked hers, but she's on graveyard so she's not on much right now.

I have a dang bad tooth and hopefully I can smoke one of mine tomorrow.


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

Smoked my 2 Cigars from Ms. Floydp over the last couple of days and will make an attempt to review and guess although I am completly in the dark. For Starters these cigars are 5 1/2 by 38-40(guess) much smaller RG than I have ever had before, Nice brown rapper with a few veins and nice firm feel. I guess what shocked me from the beginning was just how much stronger this cigar was then I expected. I had thought light and fast burning but this was a rich powerful cigar with a slow burn and almost tough(but pleasant draw). Without any experience with this size cigar I cannot guess Brand, but I can only guess these are Honduran, I would needs some clues to give any more detailed guess(the RG's seamed a little diff between the two so tough narrow it down)

Thanks for the experience.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Stick "A" the Ninja Vanish sent was no doubt, a corona with a nice, slightly dark wrapper. Noticed several blends of different tobacco at the foot. This corona was a thing of beauty. No lumps, not underfilled, just great top quality contruction. The burn was perfect, only one minor touch-up. Draw was perfect too. As for the taste. Started a nice nutty flavor with slight floral untertones. Then went away. Didn't taste a thing. After a few puffs, there was the nuts and floral again, but not as intense. This seemed to repeat until just about all flavor was lost. A mild stick for sure. 

I know this isn't correct, was it a CAO Gold Corona? :sl 

Stick "B", coming soon! It's shape and size will make it easier to narrow down.


EDIT: Come on Gorillas(noob or not)!! No don't pass the buck, guess your cigar! That's why it's so fun.:2 


:ms NCRM


----------



## Ninja Vanish (Apr 7, 2005)

NCRadioMan said:


> Stick "A" the Ninja Vanish sent was no doubt, a corona with a nice, slightly dark wrapper. Noticed several blends of different tobacco at the foot. This corona was a thing of beauty. No lumps, not underfilled, just great top quality contruction. The burn was perfect, only one minor touch-up. Draw was perfect too. As for the taste. Started a nice nutty flavor with slight floral untertones. Then went away. Didn't taste a thing. After a few puffs, there was the nuts and floral again, but not as intense. This seemed to repeat until just about all flavor was lost. A mild stick for sure.
> 
> I know this isn't correct, was it a CAO Gold Corona? :sl
> 
> ...


Wow, you nailed the review. That is exactly how that particular stick should have smoked. Nice review. Unfortunately you didn't nail the cigar. I'm glad to see that you didn't cheat though.  It was a Macanudo Vintage 1997. It is mild for sure but being nearly 10 years old makes it good nonetheless. I smoked one of the two unbanded twins you sent to me last night. It was mild to medium. No bitterness detected. Burned fabulously and smelled great lit and unlit. Haven't made any strong determination on it's identity yet. I am leaning towards something in the non-cuban variety though. Smoking the second one tonight. Stay tuned for mroe updates.  And btw, that Stick B might be a little trickier than you think.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Ninja Vanish said:


> Wow, you nailed the review. That is exactly how that particular stick should have smoked. Nice review. Unfortunately you didn't nail the cigar. I'm glad to see that you didn't cheat though.  It was a Macanudo Vintage 1997. It is mild for sure but being nearly 10 years old makes it good nonetheless. I smoked one of the two unbanded twins you sent to me last night. It was mild to medium. No bitterness detected. Burned fabulously and smelled great lit and unlit. Haven't made any strong determination on it's identity yet. I am leaning towards something in the non-cuban variety though. Smoking the second one tonight. Stay tuned for mroe updates.  And btw, that Stick B might be a little trickier than you think.


A Mac Vintage huh? I can see that now! Never had one before today. Thanks, and I never cheat!:tg I don't even know where the envelopes you sent, that had the answers, are!:sl

Can't wait to hear your guess.

:ms NCRM


----------



## Marathon (Mar 14, 2006)

Okay; I guess I’ve avoided this long enough. Time to make a fool of myself. 

I smoked the first of the unbanded sticks from ky toker yesterday evening, labeled “A”. This was a torpedo, 6.25 x 50 (-ish), and seemed to be slightly box-pressed. The cigar was well put together, and felt good. When I clipped it, the pre-light draw tasted of….tea. Really; it did.

Lots of pepper to start, but this faded away after about the first third. The middle was pretty easy going. The pepper came back toward the end, though. 

Burn wasn’t even, and had to be touched up a couple times, but it was a windy day. Ash lasted about an inch – probably would have lasted longer had I been sitting still, but I was walking around the yard. The cigar lasted for about an hour and fifteen minutes.

Overall, it was a good cigar. Nice taste and passable burn (and the problems were probably my fault).

No use putting this off; I’m going to say La Gloria Cubana (DR) Torpedo no. 1 (Nat). Let the mocking begin. 

I’m not going to open the envelope with the bands yet, because I don’t want to give away the second one. If you read this, Ken, let me know what it was.


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

floydp said:


> Now the fun part techy, WRONG!! Just yankin yens chain bro. Actually they are cuban. Ramon Allones Small Clubs, SVF MAR05. Nice try techy..
> 
> Anita has smoked hers, but she's on graveyard so she's not on much right now.
> 
> I have a dang bad tooth and hopefully I can smoke one of mine tomorrow.


Very cool! There were pretty tasty. I will have to inspect more closely next time!

Thanks, Frank.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

Marathon said:


> No use putting this off; I'm going to say La Gloria Cubana (DR) Torpedo no. 1 (Nat). Let the mocking begin.
> 
> I'm not going to open the envelope with the bands yet, because I don't want to give away the second one. If you read this, Ken, let me know what it was.


Good review and nice try.

A: Punch Gran Cru II torp

I actually haven't had one yet tried to find something closer to the second cigar in looks. Yeah, they aren't that close but their both torps:r. And I will post my first here in just a few.


----------



## Marathon (Mar 14, 2006)

ky toker said:


> Good review and nice try.
> 
> A: Punch Gran Cru II torp
> 
> I actually haven't had one yet tried to find something closer to the second cigar in looks. Yeah, they aren't that close but their both torps:r. And I will post my first here in just a few.


That's funny - I have almost no experience with Punch, but I've been looking for a Punch Grand Cru based on a recommendation I saw somewhere. I can't find them in any of the shops I frequent.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

Cigar #2

I measured cigar #1 and then took #2 outside to smoke. Duh! This was a churchill size cigar with a light brown wrapper, slightly oily, veiny, with both a spongie look and feel. I snipped the end cap and it feel off. I looked in the eye and said, "this town isn't big enough for the two of us" and I drew first blood. 

Aroma: Pleasant, soft, mellow wood
Ash: flakey white 
Smoke: Lots of it

As I lit the cigar the aroma was nice, soft and woody. A real good chance I could mistaken nutty for wood. As I started on this I was still picking up some wood and the ash was pretty white and flakey. I was wondering how long it would hold, but my crazy dog ran into me and I smashed the ash into the mag I was reading. This taste continued to the mid point of the cigar and added a bit of sweetness to the taste which worked well with the iced cappuccino I was drinking. Smoke was rolling out of the cigar making me hold the cigar up to get a better look and knod my head in approval. By the 3rd part of the cigar I think I picked up some caramel; it was something. And the woody taste lasted thru the whole cigar, but it wasn't an overbearing taste. The finish was actually nice. It was light with a bit of sweetness to it and some of that woody taste.

1st: Slightly woody
2nd: Slight sweetness
3rd: Caramel; another sweetness taste
Finish: Nice, lightly sweet and woody.

The cigar was medium, not very complex and had an enjoyable flavor. Overall I liked the smoke and it worked well at the early afternoon. I'd pick up another one at a good price. 

I first thought this was a La Perla Habana cigar by the looks, but not after smoking it. I think the tobacco was Honduran as well.

Cigar #2: Punch (nc) Chateau L


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

Marathon said:


> That's funny - *I have almost no experience with Punch*, but I've been looking for a Punch Grand Cru based on a recommendation I saw somewhere. I can't find them in any of the shops I frequent.


Well, it was still a good effort. I don't have much experience in many brands, just because there are so many. Maybe in another 20yrs I'll be able to them out of a hat.:w


----------



## Marathon (Mar 14, 2006)

ky toker said:


> I first thought this was a La Perla Habana cigar by the looks, but not after smoking it. I think the tobacco was Honduran as well.
> 
> Cigar #2: Punch (nc) Chateau L


#2 - Arturo Fuente Double Chateau Fuente Sun Grown - It almost felt like a crime tearing off the cedar wrap and black band and slapping on the plain hand-lettered band  .

I haven't tried one of these yet, but I've got two of them resting in the humi as we speak (or write, actually).


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

Marathon said:


> #2 - Arturo Fuente Double Chateau Fuente Sun Grown - It almost felt like a crime tearing off the cedar wrap and black band and slapping on the plain hand-lettered band  .
> 
> I haven't tried one of these yet, but I've got two of them resting in the humi as we speak (or write, actually).


Oh man how'd I miss it!:r I haven't had the Sun Grown so that might have been what thru me off so much. I probably wouldn't have gotten it anyways. I love the Chateau Maduros; YUMMY. And they are priced well so I might pick up another to give it another round. I haven't had anything Fuente that I didn't like, so far.

Thank you for the cigar.

Edited: After you smoke one post a review to see how we compare with our thoughts.


----------



## Marathon (Mar 14, 2006)

ky toker said:


> Edited: After you smoke one post a review to see how we compare with our thoughts.


Will do.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

tech-ninja said:


> Very cool! There were pretty tasty. I will have to inspect more closely next time!
> 
> Thanks, Frank.


They're a bit young but man I can't get enough of them. Save the other for a few months and then let me know what yens think. Most welcome and thanks for playing.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Ok here goes.

Cigar #1
Clipped the cap without any issues.(trusty club stogie havana cutter) Toasted and lit with my new best friend(Blazer PB-207) First draw was easy, hit by some strong nicotine accompanied by lots of beautiful smoke. Is that vanilla? Maybe and some cocoa, faintly sweet, like a bitter sweetness on the tongue. I thought nic at first but then I started leaning towards Honduran. Yeah thats my guess. 

Over halfway down now, ash looks flaky but its firm. Burn to this point is near perfect, this little feller is burning great. No real flavor change other than not so much of the nicotine punch as earlier. Leaves a very heavy taste in your mouth but not harsh, sip of coke cleanses the palate and back at it again. This little feller definately has some balls. I'm liking this alot techy. 

About an inch left, grabbing the trusty poker Anita made me to prepare said smoke for nubbing. Looks like a lip burner. Lots of flavors I can't describe, wheres Anita when I need her? Oh yeah at one of the grand monsters ball games. One thing I've really noticed is the consistancy of this cigar. Almost the same at finish as it was at the beginning, a little more refined but basicly the same. Ok drum roll please, or maybe dumb roll please.

My synopsis:

La Aroma de Cuba corona minor.

Ok ok keep the laughter down yens BASTAGES. I'm old and have low self esteem. :r


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

ok.. I don't like doing reviews at all. 

I smoked the first one last week and am now trying the 2nd.. I really like this cigar so I was looking forward to having the 2nd one. 

5 1/4 x 54 box pressed
Looks like a light maduro wrapper to me.. Frank called it an EMS wrapper
I'd have to say Nicaragua.
I didn't cut this one, used a punch on it.

Smooth, choclately taste.. not a whole lot of spice which is good in my books. The 1st cigar was a little spongy but didn't take away from a very enjoyable experience. 2nd cigar is firmer. 

I'd say it's a medium to full flavored cigar. Burn gets a little uneven but nothing to have to touch up. 

I'm gonna go out on a limb and guess the Series X.. was also leaning towards a Jual Lopez Epi #2. Haven't had very many of either of these so it's hard to say and the size really stumped me.

Frank said he thinks Famous Brand 3000.


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

onlyonerm said:


> Smoked my 2 Cigars from Ms. Floydp over the last couple of days and will make an attempt to review and guess although I am completly in the dark. For Starters these cigars are 5 1/2 by 38-40(guess) much smaller RG than I have ever had before, Nice brown rapper with a few veins and nice firm feel. I guess what shocked me from the beginning was just how much stronger this cigar was then I expected. I had thought light and fast burning but this was a rich powerful cigar with a slow burn and almost tough(but pleasant draw). Without any experience with this size cigar I cannot guess Brand, but I can only guess these are Honduran, I would needs some clues to give any more detailed guess(the RG's seamed a little diff between the two so tough narrow it down)
> 
> Thanks for the experience.


Roger will it help you any if I tell you it's from the island south of miami?? LOL.. hey Greg, ISOM ISOM ISOM..


----------



## Dandee (Feb 20, 2006)

G-man's mystery sticks arrived on Monday. They are currently resting in my cooledor. 

It appears that some hitchhikers jumped in the box too. 
Gurkha Regent
Camocho SLR
and a couple different Habana Leons (I've been wanting to try a Pepin cigar for weeks now!)

I feel like a heal...my mystery sticks traveled alone. I'm going to have to rectify that situation soon.

I think I know what one is, but am lost on the beli. 

Can I guess now??? I'll try to smoke one this weekend.

Thanks G-man!


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

Ms. Floydp said:


> ok.. I don't like doing reviews at all.
> 
> I smoked the first one last week and am now trying the 2nd.. I really like this cigar so I was looking forward to having the 2nd one.
> 
> ...


I will give you a hint Reddish Colorado Shade Wrapper & Once a Year release Cigar.


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

Ms. Floydp said:


> Roger will it help you any if I tell you it's from the island south of miami?? LOL.. hey Greg, ISOM ISOM ISOM..


Unfortunately my experience with ISOM's is extremely limited. My best guess(and it is not an educated one) would be Hoyo de Monterrey Petit Corona


----------



## Desert Rat (Dec 19, 2005)

Got my blind sampler today from Stig. He sent 3 unmarked gars instead of two so I can make three times the ass of myself  - thanks Stig!

Couldn’t wait to try the first one, so I did-OTT.

The cigar was a supple, box pressed corona with a claro wrapper. Smelled real “cigary” with a wiff of grassiness. 

Lit fine, burned great, had a nice tight whitish-grayish ash. 

From the light, things didn’t go so well. The gar had a very mild, very bitter taste I associate with some Honduran tobaccos. Almost put it out after the first inch, but decided to hang in there.

Not much change from the light to the halfway point, and I had to give up, my taste buds were getting numb. Out of curiosity, I dissected the last half of the cigar and found short filler which seemed to match the binder and wrapper-a puro I believe.

Amazingly, the aroma was extremely light. Very little smell to this cigar.

Sorry to pan the first cigar Stig, but the flavor profile (monotone) of this cigar does not agree with me.


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

floydp said:


> Ok here goes.
> 
> Cigar #1
> Clipped the cap without any issues.(trusty club stogie havana cutter) Toasted and lit with my new best friend(Blazer PB-207) First draw was easy, hit by some strong nicotine accompanied by lots of beautiful smoke. Is that vanilla? Maybe and some cocoa, faintly sweet, like a bitter sweetness on the tongue. I thought nic at first but then I started leaning towards Honduran. Yeah thats my guess.
> ...


Frank, these are some of my favorites.

It is a Rocky Patel SunGrown Petite Corona. In fact, it is one from their seconds bundle! Tastes just as good as the boxed and banded, but not as harmful to the wallet. 

I am glad you enjoyed it! :w


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

Dandee said:


> I feel like a heal...my mystery sticks traveled alone. I'm going to have to rectify that situation soon.


Oh, I don't think you'll be burned at the stake just yet. Don't worry about it, it's nice to send & receive an extra something but it shouldn't be expected.

edited:

Nice reviews guys/gals.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

*Cigar #1*

This looks like a dark, oily toro with the smell of strong Nic tobacco. It almost looked like a dark chocolate bar. It was rich and firm in appearance. I took it outside with a big beer of Geezer Bock to sit on the porch to get some down time.

Using a wooden match I light it up rather easily. A dense smoke came off the foot and thick strong smoke was delivered to me. This seemed like a stronger cigar from the begining. The ash was whiter than Anthony Hopkins trying to play a black man in "The Human Stain". Picked up nice deep flavors and if I must try to elaborate I'd first say cocoa. Thru this cigar I was continually picking up the cocoa with added earth notes and some bitter-sweetness. The difference between eating a 60-70% chocolate bar as to a Hersey bar. There wasn't any creamy, light, wheat, etc.... coming fromt his smoke. This is an in your face cigar, it just isn't punching you in the teeth yet.

I called this a toro size, and by the looks, feel, smell and smoke I really believe this to be an RP Edge. But the size doesn't look right. Seemed too long for a robusto, to thin for a toro. If it isn't an Edge then I really have no idea. So.....

*#1 = RP Edge Mad
rate= 8.8*


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

Desert Rat said:


> Got my blind sampler today from Stig. He sent 3 unmarked gars instead of two so I can make three times the ass of myself  - thanks Stig!
> 
> Couldn't wait to try the first one, so I did-OTT.
> 
> ...


I got my cigars from Desert-rat last night but fell asleep on my couch before I had any thought of lighting either of the 2 robutos he sent me.

BTW, the cigar you smoked was an Indian Tabac Super Fuerte robusto.


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

onlyonerm said:


> Unfortunately my experience with ISOM's is extremely limited. My best guess(and it is not an educated one) would be Hoyo de Monterrey Petit Corona


It was a Partagas Charlotte.. not sure of the date but it's definantly from 03 or earlier.

I'll take another stab at my cigars and if this is it, I should kick myself. Just had one a couple of weeks ago and almost pulled one from the humi when I decided to smoke the blind cigars...

Punch Rare Corojo


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

Ms. Floydp said:


> It was a Partagas Charlotte.. not sure of the date but it's definantly from 03 or earlier.
> 
> I'll take another stab at my cigars and if this is it, I should kick myself. Just had one a couple of weeks ago and almost pulled one from the humi when I decided to smoke the blind cigars...
> 
> Punch Rare Corojo


The Punch Rare Corojo is correct.


----------



## Marathon (Mar 14, 2006)

ky toker said:


> *Cigar #1*
> 
> This looks like a dark, oily toro with the smell of strong Nic tobacco. It almost looked like a dark chocolate bar. It was rich and firm in appearance. I took it outside with a big beer of Geezer Bock to sit on the porch to get some down time.
> 
> ...


No. 1: Cuesta Rey Centenario no. 60 Maduro

I like these a lot. I agree with your assessment - in your face, but not punching you in the teeth.

Good review.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

Marathon said:


> No. 1: Cuesta Rey Centenario no. 60 Maduro
> 
> I like these a lot. I agree with your assessment - in your face, but not punching you in the teeth.
> 
> Good review.


*Awesome! * I've been duped. I thought for certain it was an Edge, just maybe one of those new sizes they came out with. I even felt a bit cocky when posting the review. HaHa! [point and laugh].

I've only had one Cuesta Rey which was a natural and I liked that. This was a good smoke that I'll have to revisit. Don't remember seeing the maddies but I'm sure they're there.

Thanks for the smoke, Scott.


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

The first cigar sent to be by desert-rat is a robusto size cigar, 5.5 inches by 48 RG and has a dark wrapper that appears to be a darker Connecticut shade wrapper with tiny dimples in it’s texture. The smell is full but light with subtle hints of cocoa and cedar. There is also a slightly oily sheen to the wrapper which is perfect to the touch. which would point me towards a Maduro.

I guillotined this one and lit it with a torch lighter and was greeted by a slight hint of spice which quickly died out and the cigar became very mild to almost no taste. This continued until about the half way point of the cigar. The construction is very good, the ash held on for almost 2 inches. The second half of this cigar kicked way up and became very full bodied with an increasingly long finish that started to rip at the back of my throat. I think that there was to much difference between the first and second half of the cigar and think that it might have just been this stick. Nice cigar in the second half if you like full bodied. The cigar burned as straight as you could possibly want but the draw became a litte tough at times.

From the construction, feel of the wrapper, smell and over all taste my first guess would be a Padron. If it’s not then possibly a Comach or Sancho Panza.


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

I have been smoking cigars like the world is coming to an end lately. The cigar labeled B from Julian was my second cigar of the day yesterday.

A 5.5 inch by 48 torpedo with a silky medium brown wrapper. There were no significant veins apparent in the wrapper and the construction was good with a very slight box press on two sides only. It "looks" Cuban and there are different leaves visible in the foot. I immediately am thinking BBF and get one out to compare. The known BBF is a little thicker, maybe a 50 or 52 RG but the length is the same. The BBF wrapper is also a little darker, but we all know how wrapper shades can vary.

The pre light draw was free flowing but had very little taste. As soon as I lit it up that Cuban twang was there, I would bet my last dollar that it is Cuban. The ash had that salt and pepper gray ash like a Cuban.
The first third was smooth but mild and nothing like a BBF. I am now starting to worry about betting my last dollar but it is too late for that. It does still have that twang but is fairly mild. It didn't taste creamy, toasty, nutty or anything I could identify other than that Cuban tobacco flavor. The second third is identical to the first third still drawing perfectly with no burn issues at all. The last third is like the first 2, no surprises in this one. I really was leaning to BBF before lighting up, but it was not a BBF. The only other recent production cigars I can think of off hand in this size are R & J belicosos and a Sancho Panza belicosos. The more I think about it I am leaning toward the J & L, but this one is very mild. I have never had a Sancho Panza belicosos so I can't compare to that. Based on the fact that I have not seen the Sancho Panza available from the vendors I frequent I am guessing it to be the R & J belicoso. Still can't explain the mildness though. No, I am going to guess the Sancho Panza, final answer.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

tech-ninja said:


> Frank, these are some of my favorites.
> 
> It is a Rocky Patel SunGrown Petite Corona. In fact, it is one from their seconds bundle! Tastes just as good as the boxed and banded, but not as harmful to the wallet.
> 
> I am glad you enjoyed it! :w


I sure did, I thought it was to dark to be the La Aroma but the taste was close. Kewl techy, thank you, I think I might have a few of them in a larger size in the humidor. Definately liked it alot.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

opusxox said:


> No, I am going to guess the Sancho Panza, final answer.


GOOD GUESS!

It's an '02 SP Beli.
I'm surprised it was mild - the few I've had from this box have been medium bodied, with a primarily earthy taste and some spice. But then each one is different 

I was curious what you would think of this after seeing your post in "least favorite brand". (which came after I had already chosen this and sent the package)


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

mmblz said:


> GOOD GUESS!
> 
> It's an '02 SP Beli.
> I'm surprised it was mild - the few I've had from this box have been medium bodied, with a primarily earthy taste and some spice. But then each one is different
> ...


WOOHOO I finally nailed one. Now that you say it, there maybe was a mild earthiness to it, but no spice. That is why they make so many different brands and vitolas, they taste different to different people. Or perhaps it was the mild one in the box. Not a bad cigar, just not spectacular. Thank you Julian. I still can't believe I guessed one right.


----------



## wrinklenuts (Dec 31, 2005)

I just finished smoking both of my mystery cigars from Padronme. Here are the reviews.

The first cigar that I smoked was 5x46 (I'm not too sure about the ring guage). The cigar had a nice looking natural wrapper. When I cut the cigar, the wrapper around the end split. Pre-draw was tight. Once I lit the cigar, the draw was tight until the last inch. The flavor of this cigar was medium and I could taste cedar, nutty flavors, spice. The ash was medium-grey. The flavor of this cigar was great but the wrapper continued to come off making the smoking experience less that memorable. I can say however that the cigar held an ash very well and had a great aroma. If I had to guess the origin of the cigar I would have to guess Nicaragua. I have absolutely no idea on what brand. I'll go with a newbie guess and say La Aroma De Cuba.

The 2nd cigar was tiny. In fact, I've never had a cigar this small before. It was kind of cool. Anyway, I'm guessing the size was 40x4. The cigar had a natural wrapper. I clipped the cigar with ease with a perfect cut. Pre-draw was smooth. I lit the cigar and was hit with vegetal flavor. The cigar continued with vegetal flavor until the end. I could also taste spice, nuts, wood, and earthy flavors. I really liked the flavor profile. I would classify this cigar as medium. The cigar had a very dark ash which was not as tight as I would have liked. This was a very nice cigar. With my 2nd newbie guess I would have to say that I think that this cigar might have been a Cuban Montecristo #5. Let me know how bad I did Padronme.


----------



## Ninja Vanish (Apr 7, 2005)

Ok, I think I changed my mind from the last one of NCRadioman's blind cigars... at first I was inclined to say that it was NOT a cuban. I'm going to go ahead and make my guess despite what I said, I'm going Cuban on this one... Juan Lopez Seleccion No. 2? 

Going to smoke the other now to confirm.


----------



## Desert Rat (Dec 19, 2005)

stig said:


> The first cigar sent to be by desert-rat is a robusto size cigar, 5.5 inches by 48 RG and has a dark wrapper that appears to be a darker Connecticut shade wrapper with tiny dimples in it's texture.
> 
> From the construction, feel of the wrapper, smell and over all taste my first guess would be a Padron. If it's not then possibly a Comach or Sancho Panza.


The first cigar is a Perdomo Estate Seleccion.

Bravo! 
You guessed Padron and the Perdomo is a Nic puro.


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

Desert Rat said:


> The first cigar is a Perdomo Estate Seleccion.
> 
> Bravo!
> You guessed Padron and the Perdomo is a Nic puro.


Missed it by that much. Hey they both bigin with the letter "P", thats gotta count for something.


----------



## Desert Rat (Dec 19, 2005)

Back at you: #2 from Stig:

6” Toro, claro wrapper. Very little prelight smell or taste.

This cigar is extremely mild, a little grassy, with just a wiff of cedar, and a touch of bitter. Burned fine, draw just the way I like it. Fairly smooth, completely monotone, same light flavor beginning to end, with a little tar build up. 

Im gonna guess Nat Sherman


----------



## G-Man (Feb 20, 2004)

Dandee said:


> G-man's mystery sticks arrived on Monday. They are currently resting in my cooledor.
> 
> It appears that some hitchhikers jumped in the box too.
> Gurkha Regent
> ...


I was hoping that the beli would throw you......it will be interesting to see what you think of it. The sticks that you sent are resting comfortably at home in the humi. Unfortunately, I had to travel this week, but I plan to get to them this weekend. I am taking the red eye from Sacramento Friday night back to Florida......

Good luck identifying that Beli......


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

wrinklenuts said:


> I just finished smoking both of my mystery cigars from Padronme. Here are the reviews.
> 
> The first cigar that I smoked was 5x46 (I'm not too sure about the ring guage). The cigar had a nice looking natural wrapper. When I cut the cigar, the wrapper around the end split. Pre-draw was tight. Once I lit the cigar, the draw was tight until the last inch. The flavor of this cigar was medium and I could taste cedar, nutty flavors, spice. The ash was medium-grey. The flavor of this cigar was great but the wrapper continued to come off making the smoking experience less that memorable. I can say however that the cigar held an ash very well and had a great aroma. If I had to guess the origin of the cigar I would have to guess Nicaragua. I have absolutely no idea on what brand. I'll go with a newbie guess and say La Aroma De Cuba.


You were right on the Nicaraguan because the stick does have some Nicaraguan filler. It was a Montecristo Afrique. Sounds like you got a bad one, because the construction and draw are usually top notch.



wrinklenuts said:


> The 2nd cigar was tiny. In fact, I've never had a cigar this small before. It was kind of cool. Anyway, I'm guessing the size was 40x4. The cigar had a natural wrapper. I clipped the cigar with ease with a perfect cut. Pre-draw was smooth. I lit the cigar and was hit with vegetal flavor. The cigar continued with vegetal flavor until the end. I could also taste spice, nuts, wood, and earthy flavors. I really liked the flavor profile. I would classify this cigar as medium. The cigar had a very dark ash which was not as tight as I would have liked. This was a very nice cigar. With my 2nd newbie guess I would have to say that I think that this cigar might have been a Cuban Montecristo #5. Let me know how bad I did Padronme.


You nailed it. Want to guess the year and month. And yes this is a very good cigar.

Also, I got your package yesterday with stickers all over it saying that the package had been damaged, opened and possible contents missing. I think the Postal workers played football with the package and then ran over it with a truck. Amazingly, the cigars were undamaged so I will be doing reviews in the next few days.


----------



## wrinklenuts (Dec 31, 2005)

PadronMe said:


> You were right on the Nicaraguan because the stick does have some Nicaraguan filler. It was a Montecristo Afrique. Sounds like you got a bad one, because the construction and draw are usually top notch.
> 
> You nailed it. Want to guess the year and month. And yes this is a very good cigar.
> 
> Also, I got your package yesterday with stickers all over it saying that the package had been damaged, opened and possible contents missing. I think the Postal workers played football with the package and then ran over it with a truck. Amazingly, the cigars were undamaged so I will be doing reviews in the next few days.


Wow. I guess I didn't do too bad for a newbie. As far as the Cuban, I would have absolutely no idea. I've only smoked like 5 Cubans in my entire life. If I had to guess, due to the smoothness of the tobacco, I would have to say 12-1999.

I can't belive the F'n postal workers!! I'm glad it finally got there somewhat safe. I guess I must have packed it good enough to protect the gars.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Ninja Vanish said:


> Ok, I think I changed my mind from the last one of NCRadioman's blind cigars... at first I was inclined to say that it was NOT a cuban. I'm going to go ahead and make my guess despite what I said, I'm going Cuban on this one... Juan Lopez Seleccion No. 2?
> 
> Going to smoke the other now to confirm.


Did you smoke the other one? Hint: They are not cuban.  Try again!

:ms NCRM


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

wrinklenuts said:


> I would have to say 12-1999.


Nope. May 2005. Very smooth for being just a year old.


----------



## Ninja Vanish (Apr 7, 2005)

NCRadioMan said:


> Did you smoke the other one? Hint: They are not cuban.  Try again!
> 
> :ms NCRM


Damn, I knew I should have gone with my first instinct. But the size was perfect for a JL #2! Oh well, I still have the other one... I guess I'll give it another shot sometime today.


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

Desert Rat said:


> Back at you: #2 from Stig:
> 
> 6" Toro, claro wrapper. Very little prelight smell or taste.
> 
> ...


Cigar # 2 was a Gurkha Masters Select Toro.

And I have a correction to my previous post, the first cigar you amoked was not an Indian Tabac, it was an Artura Fuente Brevas Royal. Sorry, I read from the wrong list.:sl


----------



## Dandee (Feb 20, 2006)

Dandee said:


> G-man's mystery sticks arrived on Monday. They are currently resting in my cooledor.
> 
> It appears that some hitchhikers jumped in the box too.
> Gurkha Regent
> ...


Went out to dinner tonight and followed that up with a Mystery Smoke #1. I choose the Robusto thinking I knew what it was without lighting it up. Looks very much like a JL#2 and I assumed it was.

If it was a JL#2 it was quite different than the two I have smoked previously. No floral bouquet or hints of citrus like I expected.

This cigar had an easy draw, burned straight and true, and never needed touched up.

The first thing I noticed was that this cigar was much stronger than the light wrapper led me to believe. It definetly had a little spice at the beginning that tickled my tongue and back of my throat. It was a very woodsy smoke that was quite bitter. Every once in a while I would catch a hint of cocoa.

I have only smoked a couple different Cuban Robustos, and it was unlike any of them. The only thing that it reminded me of a little bit was a Bolivar, but I don't think it was because of the wrapper color.

I'm going to guess Ramon Allones Specially Selected.


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

Cigar #2 From Desert Rat

This is another Robusto size cigar, 5.5 inches in length and a 48 RG with a light Connecticut wrapper with a slight oily sheen to it. The leaf looks very good with minimal veins and is very smooth. The aroma is sweet and earthy with a slight hint of vanilla. 

I chose to use a punch on this cigar because it was lighter in weight than the previous cigar that I smoke and thought that I might end up with to easy of a draw if I guillotined this one. This proved to be a good decision as I ended up with a beautiful draw from this. I toasted the foot on this one for a minute and took a few short puffs to get it going and after the initial bit a what I would consider to be normal amounts of spice and bitterness wore off this cigar had a nice flavor. The flavor had a nice amount of spice with a great deal of earthiness to it but the taste that seemed to dominate is the cedar. I smoked this right until the halfway point before writing anything because that is when the ash finally fell off fir the first time. The ash was a beautiful tiger striped light and dark grey and the best way I can describe the smell is to tell you that this is a classic cigar smell and I am enjoying the hell out of it.

The second half of the cigar mellowed out a little bit taste wise but the spiciness picked up a bit and very strong creating quite a punch at the finish. This was a very nice smoke and would smoke this cigar again. My guess is a Gurkha.


----------



## G-Man (Feb 20, 2004)

Dandee said:


> Went out to dinner tonight and followed that up with a Mystery Smoke #1. I choose the Robusto thinking I knew what it was without lighting it up. Looks very much like a JL#2 and I assumed it was.
> 
> If it was a JL#2 it was quite different than the two I have smoked previously. No floral bouquet or hints of citrus like I expected.
> 
> ...


Nice job. You got the origin correct.

The cigar was a HdM Epicure No. 2.


----------



## Ninja Vanish (Apr 7, 2005)

Ok, I'm stumped. These cigars are exquisitely constructed. 4 7/8 inches long with a 50 RG. Perfectly resembling the JL #2 that I incorrectly guessed previously. I did not want to guess cuban at first simply because they lacked the flavor profile of a cuban. The flavor, however was intricate and delicate with nice subtle nutty tones. Not too strong which leads me to call it a mild-medium bodied smoke. The wrapper was the color of freshly creamed coffee with a slightly oily surface and small veins. The only other idea I had was something in the Hoyo De Monterrey NC line but I have no idea which one. 

Am I close?


----------



## Dandee (Feb 20, 2006)

G-Man said:


> Nice job. You got the origin correct.
> 
> The cigar was a HdM Epicure No. 2.


Wow, that suprises me a little because I have smoked a couple Epi#2(s). The atmospere may have played into my perception. I usually smoke one my deck and never with a rum and coke.

What year was it? To be honest with you I think my tastes vary from day to day more than what can be attributed to aging or cigar variation. I absulutely loved the last one I had. Enough so that I ordered a box which should be here Monday.


----------



## G-Man (Feb 20, 2004)

Dandee said:


> Wow, that suprises me a little because I have smoked a couple Epi#2(s). The atmospere may have played into my perception. I usually smoke one my deck and never with a rum and coke.
> 
> What year was it? To be honest with you I think my tastes vary from day to day more than what can be attributed to aging or cigar variation. I absulutely loved the last one I had. Enough so that I ordered a box which should be here Monday.


To be honest with you, I don't know the year or the box code. It has been resting in my humi for a year minimum. I picked up a few a year or so ago and I didn't note the box codes when I got them.


----------



## G-Man (Feb 20, 2004)

Now for my first review of the two sticks that I received from Dandee:

I picked the smaller of the two first. It was 5 1/2 long with a ring gauge of about 42. Nice corona size.

The construction was impeccable as well as the burn. This cigar was packed nicely and the ash held firm. I was having a hard time picking out the flavors as they presented themselves, but it was definitely a little different than my normal offerings. This cigar started out with a bang and built to a pretty powerful smoke mid way through. It finished off with some creamy smooth tones that made it a memorable smoke.

The hard part was trying to come up with what it might be. After racking my brain and reliving the smoke in my mind, I am going to guess it was a.......

Montecristo No. 3.


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

onlyonerm said:


> The Punch Rare Corojo is correct.


well, my hubby told me what it was when I told him what the hint was.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Ninja Vanish said:


> Ok, I'm stumped. These cigars are exquisitely constructed. 4 7/8 inches long with a 50 RG. Perfectly resembling the JL #2 that I incorrectly guessed previously. I did not want to guess cuban at first simply because they lacked the flavor profile of a cuban. The flavor, however was intricate and delicate with nice subtle nutty tones. Not too strong which leads me to call it a mild-medium bodied smoke. The wrapper was the color of freshly creamed coffee with a slightly oily surface and small veins. The only other idea I had was something in the Hoyo De Monterrey NC line but I have no idea which one.
> 
> Am I close?


Not a Hoyo. But is a big name.

----

----

----

----

Torano - Silver Exodus 1959 robustos. Hope you enjoyed them!

:ms NCRM


----------



## Ninja Vanish (Apr 7, 2005)

NCRadioMan said:


> Not a Hoyo. But is a big name.
> 
> ----
> 
> ...


Grrrr...!!!!!! I typed that in and then changed it to Hoyo!!!!!!! I'm an idiot. Gah that makes me so mad! lol Grrr, I totally should forget second guessing myself and go with my gut feeling. First I thought it a NC then I second guessed and desiced to go otherwise... then I thought Torano but second guessed and went with Hoyo! Grrr. Ninja is not happy with himself... going to commit Hari Kari now.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

You forgot your Ninja instinct? You must be slipping.:r 

:ms NCRM


----------



## Dandee (Feb 20, 2006)

G-Man said:


> Now for my first review of the two sticks that I received from Dandee:
> 
> I picked the smaller of the two first. It was 5 1/2 long with a ring gauge of about 42. Nice corona size.
> 
> ...


Close...but no cigar.

It was actually a 2000 HDM du Roi. I've really grown to like these. The only problem I've had with these is that most of them have been packed too tight. I tried to pick one out of the cab that would draw well.

I hope you enjoyed it.

Dan


----------



## G-Man (Feb 20, 2004)

Dandee said:


> Close...but no cigar.
> 
> It was actually a 2000 HDM du Roi. I've really grown to like these. The only problem I've had with these is that most of them have been packed too tight. I tried to pick one out of the cab that would draw well.
> 
> ...


I did enjoy it.....

Now for smoke #2.....

This cigar smelled very familiar. Nice looking wrapper on this one. It was 5 3/4" and about a 52 ring gauge. When I lit this one up and smoked the first inch, I thought that I knew for sure what it was. I definitely felt as though I had smoked one of these before. It was a little on dimensional, but a pleasant dimension it was. It was spicy and I would consider it a full bodied smoke. I believe I detected a camaroon wrapper which confirms what I believe it is. I began to doubt myself because how could I possibly nail this cigar out of all the cigars there are out there.......

I am going to stick with my intial thought and guess that this was a.......

Arturo Fuente Don Carlos Double Robusto......


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

Im in. Let the games begin...I hope no one said that already. I jumped to the bottom too quickly to join.


----------



## Dandee (Feb 20, 2006)

G-Man said:


> I did enjoy it.....
> 
> Now for smoke #2.....
> 
> ...


Actually that one was a Graycliff Profesionale PGX.

I thought you might have figured this one out. To me that have a distinctive taste, but then again, I'm not doing it blind. The wrapper is Indonesian, but I think they throw a little of everything in there.

I'm heading out now to smoke my mystery Beli.


----------



## G-Man (Feb 20, 2004)

Dandee said:


> Actually that one was a Graycliff Profesionale PGX.
> 
> I thought you might have figured this one out. To me that have a distinctive taste, but then again, I'm not doing it blind. The wrapper is Indonesian, but I think they throw a little of everything in there.
> 
> I'm heading out now to smoke my mystery Beli.


Well, I was wrong on a lot of accounts. I haven't had a Graycliff before.

Very Nice......Thanks a lot Dan...


----------



## Dandee (Feb 20, 2006)

I'm smoking the Beli now, and am a little stumped...but very much enjoy the smoke. I'm about half way through it.

Because it started out very peppery, I'm guessing it is a sungrown wrapper. About a half an inch into it, it started to mellow out. The taste is familiar, but I just can't seem to place it.


----------



## Desert Rat (Dec 19, 2005)

stig said:


> Cigar #2 From Desert Rat
> 
> The second half of the cigar mellowed out a little bit taste wise but the spiciness picked up a bit and very strong creating quite a punch at the finish. This was a very nice smoke and would smoke this cigar again. My guess is a Gurkha.


#2 from me to Stig is an AVO XO

#3 is a bonus cigar that came from Stig to me. Bonus in more ways than one-this is a good cigar!

#3 was a robusto natural wrapper. Prelight it smelled nice with a little toasty, chocolate hint of spice aroma.

Can't ask for anything more from the burn or draw of this cigar.

The first half of the cigar was toasty, a little nutty along with that hint of chocolate and spice. The second half was more of the same with a new coffee and woody flavor added.

Nice finish throughout the cigar.

This is more like what I think of when I smoke a Gurkha than the #2 I recieved, and I will guess it comes from that line-Gurkha expedition.

Seems Stig and I think all good cigars are Gurkhas *L*


----------



## Dandee (Feb 20, 2006)

Dandee said:


> I'm smoking the Beli now, and am a little stumped...but very much enjoy the smoke. I'm about half way through it.
> 
> Because it started out very peppery, I'm guessing it is a sungrown wrapper. About a half an inch into it, it started to mellow out. The taste is familiar, but I just can't seem to place it.


Wrapping this one up now. This cigar changed a few times on me. Like I said earlier it started out very peppery and then mellowed out. Somewhere in the middle I started to pick up on a cedar taste/smell. I would classify as a medium to full cigar with a nice easy draw.

Now for my guess: AF Cuban Beli

Whatever it was I enjoyed it very much and will be buying more of them.

Thanks a lot G-man. Great cigars.


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

Desert Rat said:


> #2 from me to Stig is an AVO XO
> 
> #3 is a bonus cigar that came from Stig to me. Bonus in more ways than one-this is a good cigar!
> 
> ...


Mmmm Gurkhas goooooood. But Alas,

NO!

And here is the big surprise, cigar #3 is an Empresario robusto by Thompson Cigars. This is the second time that I have snuck one of those in a blind taste test and believe it or not it came out on top in both of the blinds. I have seen a lot of threads where the Thomson lines get bashed and taking that in to consideration, this particular cigar seems to be doing very well once the band has been removed.


----------



## G-Man (Feb 20, 2004)

Dandee said:


> Wrapping this one up now. This cigar changed a few times on me. Like I said earlier it started out very peppery and then mellowed out. Somewhere in the middle I started to pick up on a cedar taste/smell. I would classify as a medium to full cigar with a nice easy draw.
> 
> Now for my guess: AF Cuban Beli
> 
> ...


I am glad you enjoyed it. I have really enjoyed these as well. Of course I picked them up on a recommendation of somebody on Club Stogie and they haven't steered me wrong yet......

You just smoked a Don Pepin Serie JJ Belicoso.


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

got Darb's blind cigars over the weekend (and a few others, Thanks!)....will post my reviews later this week.


----------



## Dandee (Feb 20, 2006)

G-Man said:


> I am glad you enjoyed it. I have really enjoyed these as well. Of course I picked them up on a recommendation of somebody on Club Stogie and they haven't steered me wrong yet......
> 
> You just smoked a Don Pepin Serie JJ Belicoso.


Ahhh...very nice. I'll have to do a little research on those and see where I can buy more. Does CigarKing sell them?

Within a half hour of smoking the Beli, I pulled out the Habana Leon Corona. After smoking those two, my head was a swimmin.

Both excellent cigars.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

stig said:


> This is the second time that I have snuck one of those in a blind taste test and believe it or not it came out on top in both of the blinds. I have seen a lot of threads where the Thomson lines get bashed and taking that in to consideration, this particular cigar seems to be doing very well once the band has been removed.


Nice move, Stig. Making in very interesting. That is one of the great things about this, you remove that band and you remove any perceived ideas.


----------



## G-Man (Feb 20, 2004)

Dandee said:


> Ahhh...very nice. I'll have to do a little research on those and see where I can buy more. Does CigarKing sell them?
> 
> Within a half hour of smoking the Beli, I pulled out the Habana Leon Corona. After smoking those two, my head was a swimmin.
> 
> Both excellent cigars.


I haven't looked for those online. I just happened to be in my local B&M one day and he had 6 left in a box. I couldn't believe that he had them in stock. I quickly took ownership of the last 6 in the box. He is going to let me know when he gets any more in. He told me that it is really hard for them to get any and they only got that one box to see how well they would sell.

I like the Habana Leon as well. Both of those back to back would have me head swimmin as well. Glad you enjoyed them.


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

I smoked the first of the cigars that Wrinklenuts sent today at lunch.

I picked the Torpedo shaped one. Very nice construction with a very light wrapper. After initial light I thought that it was not going to be very good but they changed quickly. About at the 1 inch line I was thinking that this was soe sort of Dominican cigar. Loose draw with loads of smoke and on the strong side and leaving my tounge tingling. But then the cigar turned into an earthy cedar bomb with the same spiciness which leads me to believe that this was a Cuban No.2. So now I am not sure but going by the aftertaste I say that this was a Cuban but I am not sure what brand. Monte maybe? I don't know. Now make me look foolish Wrinklenuts.


----------



## wrinklenuts (Dec 31, 2005)

PadronMe said:


> I smoked the first of the cigars that Wrinklenuts sent today at lunch.
> 
> I picked the Torpedo shaped one. Very nice construction with a very light wrapper. After initial light I thought that it was not going to be very good but they changed quickly. About at the 1 inch line I was thinking that this was soe sort of Dominican cigar. Loose draw with loads of smoke and on the strong side and leaving my tounge tingling. But then the cigar turned into an earthy cedar bomb with the same spiciness which leads me to believe that this was a Cuban No.2. So now I am not sure but going by the aftertaste I say that this was a Cuban but I am not sure what brand. Monte maybe? I don't know. Now make me look foolish Wrinklenuts.


You did pretty good. It was a Dominican Montecristo Torpedo.


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

Smoked cigar number one from Darb85 yesterday. It is obvious what type of cigar it is...barberpole wrapper. But the only two I know of are the Gurkha (much bigger than this one) and the between the lines (not a figuardo) - so I really don't know what to guess, maybe a custom rolled dos capas corona size from a cigar event? The mildness and one dimensionalism (word?) would lead me to guess dominican origin with a connecticut shade wrapper and a mexican maduro wrapper. 

The cigar wasn't bad, but wasn't great either. It was smooth, mild and had some coffee bean flavors. I was expecting the flavors to develop a little more with the barberpole design. Wouldn't buy a box but this was a nice change of pace. 

Alright Brad, what was it?


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

figured it out with a little searching...it has to be...

Creole Twisted Robusto


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

wrinklenuts said:


> You did pretty good. It was a Dominican Montecristo Torpedo.


I guess?

Maybe I'll do better on the second try.

Smoked this stick at lunch today. About a 46 ring guage 4 3/4" long. Nice chocolate wrapper that was a little on the rough side. Very earthy leathery flavor on the mild to medium cigar. Very nice burn with very little tingle on the tounge. My guess is that this is a Nicaraguan cigar but no idea what brand. I feel good just if I could get the country right.


----------



## wrinklenuts (Dec 31, 2005)

PadronMe said:


> I guess?
> 
> Maybe I'll do better on the second try.
> 
> Smoked this stick at lunch today. About a 46 ring guage 4 3/4" long. Nice chocolate wrapper that was a little on the rough side. Very earthy leathery flavor on the mild to medium cigar. Very nice burn with very little tingle on the tounge. My guess is that this is a Nicaraguan cigar but no idea what brand. I feel good just if I could get the country right.


2nd one was a Bolivar Fuerte 6x54 Natural Wrapper from Honduras.


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

wrinklenuts said:


> 2nd one was a Bolivar Fuerte 6x54 Natural Wrapper from Honduras.


No way that cigar was 6x54.


----------



## wrinklenuts (Dec 31, 2005)

PadronMe said:


> No way that cigar was 6x54.


Sorry bro, it was a Bolivar Fuerte Corona.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

OK, finally found time for smoke #2 from opusxox.
I measured this one at 48 x 6 7/8", so I figure it's a 47 x 7 Churchill.

This one has an unmistakable triple cap. Light-medium brown wrapper with a green tinge. Somewhat of a box-press, exaggerated especially in one "corner". Veins are more Cuban looking than the first cigar, too. Smells mild. Pre-light draw is slightly tight, but not too bad.

First couple of puffs have a bitter character, and the draw is looser than I thought. For some reason I think Juan Lopez as I take the next few draws, though I've had very few of those. After a few more puffs, the first 1/2" of ash looks distinctly Cuban - dark and flaky. I start thinking of brands just based on the initial flavor. Could be Boli, similar flavor but this is more bitter/sour, not quite as sweet-earthy. Perhaps H Upmann but has more going on than the handful of Upmann's I've had. Maybe VR but the flavor doesn't seem quite right. Wrapper is also more oily, less pure brown than the few VR's I've had. The bitterness is passing and getting a hint of spice in its place. This one is DEFINITELY Cuban, and I would guess that it has a few years of age on it. As the flavor is starting to develop, I'm starting to doubt it's JL. Could be HdM, as the flavor gets slightly more like an HdM and I think about how few different HdM vitolas I've actually had.

Around the 2nd third, it has gotten still a bit spicier, and is slowly becoming hotter and charrier. It's starting to taste more like an HdM Epi 2, or even a Partagas at this point. Getting close to the mid point, and flavor is getting really really tasty. There's a lot going on - I've tasted brief hints of saltiness and fruitiness, each of which only lasted a couple of puffs.

It's burning quickly - I'm probably around the final third, and I think I've only been out here for 30 minutes or so. I'm still toying with the JL idea, and thinking more about HdM and VR. I set it down near the end as it gets really hot. Usually I love this final bit of the cigar but with this one it's almost too much. Overall though, a really nice cigar with extensive development and some great flavor through the middle.

Checking sizes online I see that VR DA is too big, so that rules that out. I have to say it just seemed closest to HdM in taste, so I think I'll have to guess:
*Hoyo de Monterrey Churchill*

... so did I do better this time?


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

jgros001 said:


> figured it out with a little searching...it has to be...
> 
> Creole Twisted Robusto


DING DING DING!!! thats it. ya one of my fave mild gars. Hope you enjoy the next one!


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

I got my package from Texas Matt yesterday. He tossed in a few extras. Two CAO Crilollo Patos which are some of my favorites. And also two LGC Series R Figurados, which I was actually trying to pick up last weekend, but the three tobacconists I visited were all out of them. So when I opened the box, I could not help but think he was a mind reader!!! 

I tried the two unbanded. The first one was a box pressed cigar with a dark wrapper. It had a nice taste of cocoa with a port wine flavor to it. Reminds me a bit of the Partagas Ciafuentes Blend. THe other was a belicoso shape witha lighter wrapper. It had great constuction with a firm white ashe. It had an earthy flavor medium to full flavor and was also a very nice smoke. Maybe an RP Edge light, but I do not thing the wrapper matched the smoke. I do not think I have had this one before. 

Thanks again Matt. You are the man!!!


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Here goes nothing. The first cigar I chose from the package Catfishm2 sent me was a great looking cervantes-sized cigar (well, at least I think it was a cervantes size--I was too lazy to measure it before I smoked it). Medium-color wrapper, looks like a slight box press, and smelled great 

First draw was a little tight, so I cut off a bit more--still pretty tight, but oh boy was the flavor great. At times creamy, occasionally a little spice when exhaled through the nose. It started off fairly mild-medium, then picked up more strength as it went along. The best thing though is the way the flavor lingered. Full minutes after each puff. If it isn't obvious, I loved this cigar. It was pure pleasure. My guess: Partagas Lonsdale (dress box) with a couple of years on it.


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

jgros001 sent me his a while ago and got the first one marked A smoked today.

Had a triple cap i believe. Seems cuban. Very good cigar.  Smooth with a bit of a bite. Lots of smoke and no problems with the burn. I really liked this cigar. It was georgous. medium brown in color and 5.5X46 roughly. It was a good cigar. Not Awesome but gave me a nice buzz and lasted about an hour and 15 mins. great smoke when you have time. Had a ceder taste and an occassional sweet taste i couldnt fit. I have no idea. I mean none. I narrowed it down to 15 smokes but i cant get it down from here. It looks like a Boli PC but its too long. Ok man what was it. make me look like a fool!

:w :w


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

Darb85 said:


> jgros001 sent me his a while ago and got the first one marked A smoked today.
> 
> Had a triple cap i believe. Seems cuban. Very good cigar. Smooth with a bit of a bite. Lots of smoke and no problems with the burn. I really liked this cigar. It was georgous. medium brown in color and 5.5X46 roughly. It was a good cigar. Not Awesome but gave me a nice buzz and lasted about an hour and 15 mins. great smoke when you have time. Had a ceder taste and an occassional sweet taste i couldnt fit. I have no idea. I mean none. I narrowed it down to 15 smokes but i cant get it down from here. It looks like a Boli PC but its too long. Ok man what was it. make me look like a fool!
> 
> :w :w


nice review and I completely agree..."smooth with a bit of bite"

country was right...Monte#3

good luck with #2


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

mmblz said:


> OK, finally found time for smoke #2 from opusxox.
> I measured this one at 48 x 6 7/8", so I figure it's a 47 x 7 Churchill.
> 
> This one has an unmistakable triple cap. Light-medium brown wrapper with a green tinge. Somewhat of a box-press, exaggerated especially in one "corner". Veins are more Cuban looking than the first cigar, too. Smells mild. Pre-light draw is slightly tight, but not too bad.
> ...


.
.
Yes you did do better, it is Cuban and it does have some age. It was a 1998 R & J Churchill. I was trying to fool you with this one. It came from a box of 98s that I consider to be off. They do seem to be light, loose draw and burn fast, I thought this would throw you off the path but it did not. Good job Julian.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

opusxox said:


> .
> .
> Yes you did do better, it is Cuban and it does have some age. It was a 1998 R & J Churchill. I was trying to fool you with this one. It came from a box of 98s that I consider to be off. They do seem to be light, loose draw and burn fast, I thought this would throw you off the path but it did not. Good job Julian.


Cool! Yeah the burn was amazingly fast - probably smoked it in the time a PC would normally smoke. On the other hand, I think I enjoyed this better than any RyJ I've had thus far (admitedly probably only a sample of 4-5).

edit: thanks again for the sticks - I have yet to smoke one of the extras but I'm looking forward to them.


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

wrinklenuts said:


> Sorry bro, it was a Bolivar Fuerte Corona.


I was thinking this was a corona. I typed the length wrong myself. It was 6 inches but I new that the ring guage was around 46.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Ok, stick B, from Ninja Vanish:

A very nice looking perfecto that almost gives the cigar away. The name that is. Great construction, perfect draw and bad burn problems. It just wouldn't burn properly from the start. The first taste was slightly floral and straight on tobacco. This lasted about a third of the way, then, things didn't go so well. The flavor dissapeared, gone. Never to return.  

I think I've had one of these before - CAO Odyssey?

And this completes the blind tasting for Ninja and I. Thanks Sean for starting another round. Can't wait till the next time. :w

:ms NCRM


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

*Wow*, you got to those quickly!!

You know all the extras that you threw into your box were over the top. I added 4 riders, I think you added more like 8! We'll have to do something about that disparity down the road...

Cigar #1 - (the box pressed Maduro) La Rosa Especial Mi Cocina Maduro (2002)
Cigar #2 - (Belicoso) Flor De Ybor City Sun Grown Belicoso (2005)

Thanks for playing, I'll try to get to the nice sticks you sent soon...
-Matt-



Alpedhuez55 said:


> I got my package from Texas Matt yesterday. He tossed in a few extras. Two CAO Crilollo Patos which are some of my favorites. And also two LGC Series R Figurados, which I was actually trying to pick up last weekend, but the three tobacconists I visited were all out of them. So when I opened the box, I could not help but think he was a mind reader!!!
> 
> I tried the two unbanded. The first one was a box pressed cigar with a dark wrapper. It had a nice taste of cocoa with a port wine flavor to it. Reminds me a bit of the Partagas Ciafuentes Blend. THe other was a belicoso shape witha lighter wrapper. It had great constuction with a firm white ashe. It had an earthy flavor medium to full flavor and was also a very nice smoke. Maybe an RP Edge light, but I do not thing the wrapper matched the smoke. I do not think I have had this one before.
> 
> Thanks again Matt. You are the man!!!


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Actually I got to one of the blind cigars today, labeled #2.

This cigar has the most perfect triple cap I have set eyes on, along with a velvety smooth and elastic wrapper, and those very fine bumpy veins.... Didn't I say to keep your Cubans? Well there are some non-Cubans that can pass for them to my untrained eye...

I pulled out my trusty RG & Ruler gifted to me by the Justus League - the cigar measured 5" by 48..

This cigar caught my eye more than any of the MANY cigars that were sent to me by Alpedhuez55.. Such a nice smooth wrapper with a slight rosado hue.. I suspect Tom or Raney would use such a pretty cigar in the Bill & Monica fashion.... I, on the other hand took it out to back the back yard with a North Coast Prankster Ale. A quick clip with my Club Stogie logo cutter had it ready to fire up with my new Guiness beer glass lighter.. Some black pepper at first, and definitive twang.. Shame on you! During the 45 minutes of bliss I noticed raisins, caramel, oily nuts (cashews?), and sweet cream.. Maybe a dash of cola? This baby was complex to the max.. Draw was a bit tight for the first half, and one side was burning a bit unevenly for the first third however no touch ups were required..

The size on this is probably the giveaway, sort of a skinny Robusto.. There are 5 Cubans with these dimensions that I am aware of. I have smoked several Famosos - don't thinks this is one.. The flavor doesn't strike me as Upmann or SLR either, so I am going to guess this stick is a: *El Rey del Mundo Choix Supreme* (from Cuba).

-Matt-


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

croatan said:


> Here goes nothing. The first cigar I chose from the package Catfishm2 sent me was a great looking cervantes-sized cigar (well, at least I think it was a cervantes size--I was too lazy to measure it before I smoked it). Medium-color wrapper, looks like a slight box press, and smelled great
> 
> First draw was a little tight, so I cut off a bit more--still pretty tight, but oh boy was the flavor great. At times creamy, occasionally a little spice when exhaled through the nose. It started off fairly mild-medium, then picked up more strength as it went along. The best thing though is the way the flavor lingered. Full minutes after each puff. If it isn't obvious, I loved this cigar. It was pure pleasure. My guess: Partagas Lonsdale (dress box) with a couple of years on it.


Damn James you're good. Nailed it right on the head. It was from '01. Great job. I knew there would be no fooling you. Congrats!

I'll be smoking the ones you sent me in a couple of days. My allergies are giving me fits right now, so I'm going to wait probably until the weekend.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

txmatt said:


> Actually I got to one of the blind cigars today, labeled #2.
> 
> This cigar has the most perfect triple cap I have set eyes on, along with a velvety smooth and elastic wrapper, and those very fine bumpy veins.... Didn't I say to keep your Cubans? Well there are some non-Cubans that can pass for them to my untrained eye...
> 
> ...


Bingo!!! But that one was kind of easy!!! It in a young one too, from 05. But they smoke nicely young!!!


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

I recieved my cigars from cquon.
I will start the reviews when i can!
thanks bro looking forward to the smokes.


----------



## Ninja Vanish (Apr 7, 2005)

NCRadioMan said:


> Ok, stick B, from Ninja Vanish:
> 
> A very nice looking perfecto that almost gives the cigar away. The name that is. Great construction, perfect draw and bad burn problems. It just wouldn't burn properly from the start. The first taste was slightly floral and straight on tobacco. This lasted about a third of the way, then, things didn't go so well. The flavor dissapeared, gone. Never to return.
> 
> ...


Essentially yes, a CAO Odessy. Nice work. IT actually was a CAO Palms Edition but it is simply a Odessy with a different fancier label.


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

jgros001 said:


> nice review and I completely agree..."smooth with a bit of bite"
> 
> country was right...Monte#3
> 
> good luck with #2


sweet. might have to buy a few to have on hand. good smoke! Thanks again. Ill be smokin the second one tomarrow i think.

Brad


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

catfishm2 said:


> Damn James you're good. Nailed it right on the head. It was from '01. Great job. I knew there would be no fooling you. Congrats!
> 
> I'll be smoking the ones you sent me in a couple of days. My allergies are giving me fits right now, so I'm going to wait probably until the weekend.


Cool, sounds good Mark. I really enjoyed that cigar, thanks again.

The second one I'm not as sure about. I don't think I've smoked one of it before (at least in this size). It was a dark torpedo, good aroma, very easy draw. It tasted one dimensional, but pleasant. Not really sure how to describe the flavor, but it tasted Nicaraguan to me; but beyond that, I'm kind of guessing. Maybe a Gran Habano #5 Corojo Pyramid?


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

croatan said:


> Cool, sounds good Mark. I really enjoyed that cigar, thanks again.
> 
> The second one I'm not as sure about. I don't think I've smoked one of it before (at least in this size). It was a dark torpedo, good aroma, very easy draw. It tasted one dimensional, but pleasant. Not really sure how to describe the flavor, but it tasted Nicaraguan to me; but beyond that, I'm kind of guessing. Maybe a Gran Habano #5 Corojo Pyramid?


James, that one did remind me of a #5, but it's an El Original from a place called Island Smoke Shop(http://www.islandsmokeshop.com/). It's supposed to be a 6 nation blend. They got some high ratings about 6 years ago and I thought it might be one that folks hadn't heard of or didn't remember

Congrats James on a great job. It was a pleasure being paired with you. I'll be posting my reviews this weekend. Thanks again.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Lt Rich sent me three nice cigars to make a fool of myself. 

I pulled out the first cigar tonight which was a very nice looking piramide. Cigar had a Cuban aroma ... I lit it up and found this to be a very nice cigar, light gray to whitish ash, burn and draw were exceptional. I really enjoyed this cigar .. very nice elegant character. 

Trying to guess what it is I'm thinking perhaps a Montecristo No. 2? I don't smoke many cuban piramides and haven't had a Monte 2 in more than a year but I don't have any better guess.


----------



## LT Rich (Sep 7, 2005)

Sean,

glad to see you enjoyed the first installment. I think i know which one you smoked, and based on what you wrote confirms my beliefs, but before i give away anything, was there a letter in the little baggy which the cigar was in? 

I am going to go smoke one of your trio as soon as i press "post quick reply".

LT :gn


----------



## LT Rich (Sep 7, 2005)

Sean,

The cigar you smoked was a Vegas Robaina ISOM. Close, but no cigar. 

I just finished smoking # 1 from your collection. It was a veiny cigar with a nice cap, thought it might be an ISOM from the initial inspection. When the flame was put to it, however, it was not very much ISOM. The first third i couldnt stop thinking Honduran or Nicoraguan for some reason? It seemed to have an undertaste that was very much like a lot of honduran/Nicoraguan that i have smoked. Im not too sure on it, though as it also reminded my of a 5 vegas.

So that will be my guess, a 5 Vegas?

How bad have i embarassed myself?

LT :gn


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

I smoked the first of the two cigars James sent me last night. This was the larger of the two; it measured 7 5/8 x 49. A beautiful cigar to say the least; a nice light brown wrapper with a few small veins, a very square foot, and what appeared to be a triple cap, although it wasn't as distinct as some I have seen. To me the Cuban taste was there, but not as profound as I've tasted in the past. Started off very mild and gained some strength about halfway, but never got harsh or hot. Had a very dark ash, but since I don't subscribe to the ash color theory indicating Cuban origin, I'd say it was young, although the mellowness of it sort of disproves that theory. A very, very enjoyable smoke I must say.

James, I really have no good guess. If it is a Prominentes, it's one I've never had or forgotten the taste. That's why I'm going to say a custom rolled something, although that's probably way off. It was a very enjoyable cigar and I thank you very much.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

catfishm2 said:


> I smoked the first of the two cigars James sent me last night. This was the larger of the two; it measured 7 5/8 x 49. A beautiful cigar to say the least; a nice light brown wrapper with a few small veins, a very square foot, and what appeared to be a triple cap, although it wasn't as distinct as some I have seen. To me the Cuban taste was there, but not as profound as I've tasted in the past. Started off very mild and gained some strength about halfway, but never got harsh or hot. Had a very dark ash, but since I don't subscribe to the ash color theory indicating Cuban origin, I'd say it was young, although the mellowness of it sort of disproves that theory. A very, very enjoyable smoke I must say.
> 
> James, I really have no good guess. If it is a Prominentes, it's one I've never had or forgotten the taste. That's why I'm going to say a custom rolled something, although that's probably way off. It was a very enjoyable cigar and I thank you very much.


Good description, Mark. It's a Partagas Lusitania. And you're right, it is young--2005.

Also, very interesting about that second cigar. I was totally unfamiliar with that brand. Thanks for the chance to try one. This has been a lot of fun and a pleasure to be paired with you. I'm looking forward to your final review.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

LT Rich said:


> Sean,
> 
> The cigar you smoked was a Vegas Robaina ISOM. Close, but no cigar.
> 
> ...


Jason,
I would have put the Unicos as my guess but since I never had one before I didn't feel comfortable doing so, hence the Monte 2 flyer. Nice smoke .. thanks for including it.

I need to know which of the three you smoked size-wise to tell you what you smoked. I am pretty sure based on the description which of the 3 you smoked but need you to tell me if it was the longest or second longest (duh, I should have marked my identifications down in a better place).

I am looking at your cigar marked C ... nice wrapper, seems like a Cusano 18 or AVO based on first looks ... I'll smoke it tonight and give the review.

Cheers
Sean


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

SeanGAR said:


> I am looking at your cigar marked C ... nice wrapper, seems like a Cusano 18 or AVO based on first looks ... I'll smoke it tonight and give the review.


Yea, looked like a connecticut shade wrapper. Cigar was very nicely rolled. Tasted Dominican mainly. Mix Dominican and CT shade and the only cigars I am even faintly familiar with are AVO and Cusano 18 ... so I'm thinking its one of those, leaning a bit towards the Cusano. Nice smooth cigar but not a style that I smoke often ... thanks again Jason.


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

I smoked the cigar labeled #3 from Julian a few days ago. I will start right off saying that of the 3 unbanded cigars I liked this one the least.

5 x 50 robusto with a maduro wrapper and a rounded cap. The wrapper was rough with some medium to small veins. Looking at the foot I can see at least 4 different leaves in the mix. The cigar feels kinda dry in my hand and I am thinking NC for sure. I always smell cigars at the head, along the wrapper, and at the foot before lighting. This is the only cigar I have ever noticed having a very light burnt smell to the wrapper. I put my nose to it several times just to be sure and it smelled as if the leaf surface had been heated and slightly burnt over the entire surface. Not pleasant, not unpleasant, just new to me.

Pre-light draw was bland and very free flowing, perhaps this coincides with the dryness of the cigar. The first draw was harsh and hot. It stayed this way for at least the first third and maybe the first half. The flavor was nondistinctive and I really couldn't guess at the country of origin. Due to that, and the 4 different leaves, I am guessing a blend from several countries.

At the halfway point the harshness was fading slightly, or else I was getting used to it. For the rest of the way it was a decent but strong cigar with an earthy strength to it. Not a cigar I would likely try again, but not too bad.

I don't really have a decent guess for this one at all. For no good reason at all I will say some sort of Indian Tabac.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Received a nice package from CF today. Thanks for the candela extra  

A nice lookin' Gol in there, a Fonseca Habano KDT?

A dark box pressed impressive looking robusto & another cigar with a lighter wrapper. They lookin' good.

Will wait a day or 2 before I dive in.

Thanks Paul!


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

I smoked the second of the review cigars that James sent me yesterday. This one was 5x48 I think, it had a slight box press so I may be off on the RG. It had a dark, oily wrapper with some prominent veins....a great looking cigar with very nice construction. The burn was great up until about the halfway point and then it had some tunneling problems. But I blame that on setting outside with a fairly strong breeze. It also had a very white ash. I'm not good on flavors at all, but this one seemed to have some floral tones that changed into leather after halfway. To my tastes this was a medium smoke with a pretty good nicotine kick.

Well, I'll show my ignorance once more, when I say I'm baffled. But I'm going to go with the La Flor Dominicana.

James, I just wanted to thank you again for the great smokes. It was a pleasure being paired up with you in this round. It was a great experience made better by a great BOTL.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

catfishm2 said:


> I smoked the second of the review cigars that James sent me yesterday. This one was 5x48 I think, it had a slight box press so I may be off on the RG. It had a dark, oily wrapper with some prominent veins....a great looking cigar with very nice construction. The burn was great up until about the halfway point and then it had some tunneling problems. But I blame that on setting outside with a fairly strong breeze. It also had a very white ash. I'm not good on flavors at all, but this one seemed to have some floral tones that changed into leather after halfway. To my tastes this was a medium smoke with a pretty good nicotine kick.
> 
> Well, I'll show my ignorance once more, when I say I'm baffled. But I'm going to go with the La Flor Dominicana.
> 
> James, I just wanted to thank you again for the great smokes. It was a pleasure being paired up with you in this round. It was a great experience made better by a great BOTL.


This was kind of a wild card. It was a Honduran cigar, about seven years old, that I got from a local B&M. They bought out the inventory of some factory some time ago, and I've been smoking the heck out of these things for a while. They're inexpensive and, along with the Famous 3000 series, are my typical golf course cigars. I really like the flavor of these and, for some reason, find the smell particularly distinctive. When someone I've given one to lights one, I can always sniff it out.

Mark, this has truly been a pleasure. We need to find a way to share some cigars in person some time.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Received sgresso's end today. First review tomorrow night.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

opusxox said:


> I smoked the cigar labeled #3 from Julian a few days ago. I will start right off saying that of the 3 unbanded cigars I liked this one the least.


heh heh
You have good taste - this one was a Diesel. Threw it in just for some balance but didn't imagine it would be too hard to pick out (as the cheaper NC that is). They're kind of in your face. I don't think they're that bad for the price, but of course not great either.
Thanks for having the patience to try three!


----------



## Marathon (Mar 14, 2006)

Smoked the second from Kytoker last night - review and guess to follow this evening, following some research (like it's gonna help). 

Sorry it took so long, Ken. Got sick, was out of town for work, no time to smoke; I hate it when life interferes with my hobbies.


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

Smoked cigar #2 from Darb yesterday. This was a nice full bodied/ spicy cigar and reminded me of something I had smoked before...CAO Italia, so that is my guess. I really enjoyed this one, full bodied but not overly harsh. nice construction and wrapper. Burn was good, I almost always need to touchup on the larger rg cigars. The predominant flavors in this for me were nuttiness and coffee. How'd I do on this one?

Brad, really enjoyed this and the opp to try the Creole.


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

mmblz said:


> heh heh
> You have good taste - this one was a Diesel. Threw it in just for some balance but didn't imagine it would be too hard to pick out (as the cheaper NC that is). They're kind of in your face. I don't think they're that bad for the price, but of course not great either.
> Thanks for having the patience to try three!


Now that you say that, I should have thought of Rocky Patel, I don't care for most of his cigars. Thanks for the opportunity to sample these cigars.


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

Smoked cigars 1 and 2 over the weekend.
first one was a boxed pressed cigar.
It was a nice stong smoke and full of flavor.
I smoked it while in the back yard and burned it with little touch ups.
my guess is that it was a PAM

Cigar # 2 was a Robusto size cigar.
It was a nice smoke and have little burn issues also.
It was full flavored and had tons of smoke.
I really think it was a Punch roschild.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

sgresso said:


> Smoked cigars 1 and 2 over the weekend.
> first one was a boxed pressed cigar.
> It was a nice stong smoke and full of flavor.
> I smoked it while in the back yard and burned it with little touch ups.
> ...


Steve, the box pressed was a Mayorga Toro maduro. These are really good for the price.

Was the second cigar labeled C or D?


----------



## Marathon (Mar 14, 2006)

Smoked the second from kytoker last night. It was a 5 1/2 x 52 torpedo, and the wrapper was simply beautiful - a nice, rich brown, and slightly oily. It was almost a shame to cut it and light it. 

When I lit it, I got some pepper at first, but this smoothed out pretty quickly. The cigar burned for a good hour and twenty minutes. The burn was pretty darn good, although the draw was a touch tighter than I prefer. There was a lot of leather in this baby, and some wood and just a hint of some chocolate. The taste changed a few times through the cigar. 

The ash held for about two inches, and then, after it fell, held for most of the rest of the cigar. The ash was a darker grey than I am used to, and nice and solid.

Although I don't say this with any confidence, I'm going to guess an Opus X Super Belicoso. This is not due to any experience, but rather the following two factors: although I have never smoked an Opus X, I have two resting in the humi, and the color of this wrapper was almost identical to those two; and, most importantly, this cigar kicked me right square in the ass, even though I smoked it right after dinner. I can't even imagine what this thing would have done to me on an empty stomach. 

All right, Ken; let me have it - I'll wait to open the envelope until you see this. 

Thanks for the two cigars (and the extras  ) - I really enjoyed the sticks and the test was a lot of fun.


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

jgros001 said:


> Smoked cigar #2 from Darb yesterday. This was a nice full bodied/ spicy cigar and reminded me of something I had smoked before...CAO Italia, so that is my guess. I really enjoyed this one, full bodied but not overly harsh. nice construction and wrapper. Burn was good, I almost always need to touchup on the larger rg cigars. The predominant flavors in this for me were nuttiness and coffee. How'd I do on this one?
> 
> Brad, really enjoyed this and the opp to try the Creole.


This was a torano Virtuoso. I really like them. Gotta look into a nother box this summer. Glad you enjoyed it. Yours is the next one i smoke but ive been so busy and i left my smokes at home accidently but ill be bringing em back this weekend so ill get er done.


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

Darb85 said:


> This was a torano Virtuoso. I really like them. Gotta look into a nother box this summer. Glad you enjoyed it. Yours is the next one i smoke but ive been so busy and i left my smokes at home accidently but ill be bringing em back this weekend so ill get er done.


ahhh, my second guess wouldn't have worked either...Joyo de nic antano. Got another of those Virtuosos in the humi - may smoke it this weekend to get a better grip on the flavors, really liked it, thanks.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

Marathon said:


> Although I don't say this with any confidence, I'm going to guess an *Opus X Super Belicoso. *
> All right, Ken; let me have it - I'll wait to open the envelope until you see this.
> 
> Thanks for the two cigars (and the extras  ) - I really enjoyed the sticks and the test was a lot of fun.


WRONG! *Bolivar Belicos Finos 05*

Good try though, your tastes were on I'd say.

This was fun and thanks for the smokes as well. They are much appreciated.

Someone still keeping a tally?


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

Marathon said:


> Smoked the second from kytoker last night. It was a 5 1/2 x 52 torpedo, ..........When I lit it, I got some pepper at first,


Hey, nice review as well.


----------



## Marathon (Mar 14, 2006)

ky toker said:


> WRONG! *Bolivar Belicos Finos 05*
> 
> Good try though, your tastes were on I'd say.
> 
> ...


I figured I was wrong  . I'll have to remember that one. Tasted good; put a whoopin' on me.


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

I believe it was c
i am smoking the other one tonight.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

sgresso said:


> I believe it was c
> i am smoking the other one tonight.


Ok, "c" would have been the Excalibur 1066 Merlin. Not oustanding, but a decent smoke.


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

awesome!

I hope to have the rest done this week.
It hard to keep them seperated the bands came off in the mail so I am kinda of guessing whats what.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Okay, tried #3 of 5 sent to me by sgresso. 

Churchill size with rough and vieny wrapper. Clipped it and pre-draw was very easy with a floral/fruity nuance. 

Lit her up and while draw was very easy, got hardly any smoke unless I short puffed it a couple of times before getting any smoke. Very, very mild. Never got any real flavors. 

No idea what this one was, until I talked to sgresso first.

Gonna try another before bed maybe. Thanks, Steve.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Just finished cigar #1.

This one was a pleasure to smoke. Pre-light draw smacked of anise.
Draw was tight, but managable. First puff and the color of ash left no doubt as to the country of origin of this PC sized little bugger.

I am not as well versed as some in this area, but if I have to venture a guess I would say something from SLR, as it reminded me very much of the last Regios I had. One thing is for sure - wife better hide the credit card after I find out for sure what it is.

Thanks again, Steve.


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

That was a H-Upman Tubo

I am glad you like it and they are some good sticks!


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

cquon said:


> I am not as well versed as some in this area,


Oh blah! Did you get a look at most of our guesses. :r Man I was so far off, and I knew what I was guessing couldn't have been right but it had to of been; atleast in my head.

This was pretty fun and interesting.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

LT Rich said:


> Sean,
> 
> The cigar you smoked was a Vegas Robaina ISOM. Close, but no cigar.
> 
> ...


Jason,
That was a Mag50. Probably a bit young throwing off your initial assessment, which was in the right country.
Cheers
Sean


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Am about 2/3's through this big robusto that CrazyFool sent me. 

The size (@5 1/8 x 56?) has me a bit stumped, but she's a hefty one. 

The draw & burn have been fine & it kicks out plenty of smoke. The wrapper looks to be a light Sumatra seed, or could be sun grown of some type.

I'd call it about medium bodied......I know, that's so middle of the road.... 

The flavor has been predominantly nutty, with a bit of sweetness to the nose. Rather one dimensional, but it could be my palate is off. There has been a bit of bitterness in the finish. I need to turn that fan off, but it's hot in the garage.

I'm gonna say sun grown of some kind & country of origin.....DR?

I give up......Havana Sun Grown by Kelner?


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

kansashat said:


> Ok. I signed up. Now get down there in the blind review thread & tell me what I smoked!


:r

oohh i got cha! That was a Padron anniversary 1926. the size is the number 9 (5.5 x 56 with a trunk press) 

I know those PANs are highly coveted so i thought they would be a tool for trickery... seems to have worked, but now that you know- did it taste 22 dollars good to you??


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

CrazyFool said:


> :r
> 
> oohh i got cha! That was a Padron anniversary 1926. the size is the number 9 (5.5 x 56 with a trunk press)
> 
> I know those PANs are highly coveted so i thought they would be a tool for trickery... seems to have worked, but now that you know- did it taste 22 dollars good to you??


:r

Well, now I know what the other 5 1/2 inch cigar is. This cigar was exactly 5 1/8" long & "not" pressed, but had a hefty ring gauge & a light, shade grown looking wrapper. I will look forward to the Padron thank you, but again......what the heck did I smoke?


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

kansashat said:


> :r
> 
> Well, now I know what the other 5 1/2 inch cigar is. This cigar was exactly 5 1/8" long & "not" pressed, but had a hefty ring gauge & a light, shade grown looking wrapper. I will look forward to the Padron thank you, but again......what the heck did I smoke?


:sl aww man!!! thats what i get for checking my mail too early in my day! all well. Anyway you smoked a Gurkha Grand Envoy. its 5 x 56 and heres what CI says "Dominican and Honduran long-leaf tobaccos, wrapped in a dark Connecticut-seed wrapper."

its my lone Gurkha in the daily rotation.. the Anchient Warrior is the only other worhty IMHO but its too damn big! anyway enjoy the 'dron its tip top!


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Smoked the last of LT Rich's cigars tonight. Spent a while setting up a moussaka ... got it into the oven ... washed my pots and pans .. and sat outside for the hour it took to cook.

Nice looking torp ... I initially was thinking something Rocky Patel until I lit it up. Immediately hit with quality Dominican tastes ... I started thinking Fuente almost immediately. The superb construction made me stay in that vein. 

Not a barn burner, but a really nice smoke with what appeared to be a sun grown wrapper. Fuente ... sun grown .... Fuente sungrown Cuban Belicoso? At times I thought anejo but didn't get that smell from the wrapper. 

If its not a Fuente SGCB I'd guess generically Dominican sungrown wrapper ... thats what I got from the taste anyhow. 

Great smoke in any case ... thanks again Jason.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Well?


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

kansashat said:


> Well?


Still waiting.

:r


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

I am about to forget which cigars I sent CrazyFool. It seems he has forgot all about this.


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

kansashat said:


> I am about to forget which cigars I sent CrazyFool. It seems he has forgot all about this.


it did! im sorry kansashat, but to make it up, im smoking this dark-rich ass maduro right now (robusto size). im only an eigth in (i just saw this thread pop up again and i ran up stairs to light it up!) so gimmie a hour here and ill finish up... so far so good, trying to get a handle of what level this smoke is on...i dont want to be the guy who claims he's drunk off of whiskey when his friends gave him applejuice :r but so far its pretty impressive....


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

CrazyFool said:


> it did! im sorry kansashat, but to make it up, im smoking this dark-rich ass maduro right now (robusto size). im only an eigth in (i just saw this thread pop up again and i ran up stairs to light it up!) so gimmie a hour here and ill finish up... so far so good, trying to get a handle of what level this smoke is on...i dont want to be the guy who claims he's drunk off of whiskey when his friends gave him applejuice :r but so far its pretty impressive....


It's alive! :r

Both cigars are pretty dark, but one is a Rothschild size at 4.5 inches & the other is a robusto at 5 inches. LMK which one.....


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

kansashat said:


> It's alive! :r
> 
> Both cigars are pretty dark, but one is a Rothschild size at 4.5 inches & the other is a robusto at 5 inches. LMK which one.....


this is the rothchild (smaller anyway) of the 2. Its about half way through, its remaining really calm, pretty naturally sweet. Im going to be bold and rule _out_ a Dominican... im thinking Nicaraguan and whishing ive had more honduran puros in the past because... i dont know yet!

:al :al round 2wo!


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

So, what was your conclusion & I'll tell you what you smoked.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Did we lose him again?

I woulda hate to have been one of this guy's teachers when he was growin' up.....


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

If this is still going I love to give it a turn. Just let me know


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

kenstogie said:


> If this is still going I love to give it a turn. Just let me know


Its a new one here Ken.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=35864


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

kansashat said:


> So, what was your conclusion & I'll tell you what you smoked.


In case anybody was wondering..... CF was smoking an Arturo Fuente Chateau Fuente Sungrown.


----------

